# The Official TRIPLE STACK MEET.



## overclkr

Ok boys and girls, when are we gonna make this happen?










Cliffy

*SATURDAY APRIL 25TH!*


----------



## bbfarmht

I see an opportunity to show some 16mm material.


----------



## barcoed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bbfarmht* /forum/post/15973178
> 
> 
> I see an opportunity to show some 16mm material.



... Only if you can get Curt to part with some of it!


----------



## Don_Kellogg

you can't do it till after the 7th of March, other than that I'm in like Flint. I knew you couldn't resist showing off your blackness.


----------



## imprez25

I'm in!


----------



## wkosmann

Well, Big Dog. I'm in too. But the question I have for you is:


Does this triple stack meet take the place of your half of our "Bi-coastal 2009 Meet", or


Is this little endevour in addition to your "Bi-coastal 2009 Meet" responsibilities.


In the latter event, we need to nail some dates down dude............


I still wanna do my half approximately the second weekend in October.


William


PS: My lovely young wife was cleaning out the kitchen pantry and ran across your bag of hi-test peanuts. She asked my why we were keeping these, and I politely informed her that they were for when Chicago Cliff visited us again. The nuts are safe and awaiting your arrival.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Gentleman this is starting to sound like a party. Should we start taking up a collection for beer, and food? Ahh I mean ahh to get Wallace to come and cook that insane BBQ?


It's official I'll be in Amsterdam on the 7th, I'm coming home let me know when your ready to do this. Can't wait to see everyone.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bbfarmht* /forum/post/15973178
> 
> 
> I see an opportunity to show some 16mm material.



Sweet! I've got the projector!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/15976618
> 
> 
> Well, Big Dog. I'm in too. But the question I have for you is:
> 
> 
> Does this triple stack meet take the place of your half of our "Bi-coastal 2009 Meet", or
> 
> 
> Is this little endevour in addition to your "Bi-coastal 2009 Meet" responsibilities.
> 
> 
> In the latter event, we need to nail some dates down dude............
> 
> 
> I still wanna do my half approximately the second weekend in October.
> 
> 
> William
> 
> 
> PS: My lovely young wife was cleaning out the kitchen pantry and ran across your bag of hi-test peanuts. She asked my why we were keeping these, and I politely informed her that they were for when Chicago Cliff visited us again. The nuts are safe and awaiting your arrival.



So here is the deal big dog. My house is going on the market in the spring so I figure I better have one last shabang before the house sells (if it does).


What do you guys think for a date? Wanna shoot for April? May?


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/15976674
> 
> 
> Gentleman this is starting to sound like a party. Should we start taking up a collection for beer, and food? Ahh I mean ahh to get Wallace to come and cook that insane BBQ?
> 
> 
> It's official I'll be in Amsterdam on the 7th, I'm coming home let me know when your ready to do this. Can't wait to see everyone.



I see two words well, actually three that I love about your post:


Amsterdam


Wallace


BBQ


----------



## bbfarmht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/15976699
> 
> 
> Sweet! I've got the projector!




Ok I'll make sure I pack the anamorphic lens and some material.


----------



## nashou66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/15976711
> 
> 
> So here is the deal big dog. My house is going on the market in the spring so I figure I better have one last shabang before the house sells (if it does).
> 
> 
> What do you guys think for a date? Wanna shoot for April? May?
> 
> 
> Cliffy



New home? New build in the future? What's going on big Dog!! Will the Stack get a new home I hope?


Athanasios


----------



## wkosmann

Yo Big Dog;


I would humbly suggest you not have the triple stack meet until after Taxes are due. Otherwise, the only weekend in April or May I cannot come is the weekend of May 16. Sean graduates from Virginia Tech that weekend.


I'll bring the hi-test peanuts............


Little Dog


----------



## donaldk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/15976716
> 
> 
> I see two words well, actually three that I love about your post:
> 
> 
> Amsterdam



Now what would he be doing in my neck of the woods







. Better check the local craigslist section







, would be rather easy to spot, as there usually are only one or two ads there, generally from Americans flying into Schiphol







.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nashou66* /forum/post/15977309
> 
> 
> New home? New build in the future? What's going on big Dog!! Will the Stack get a new home I hope?
> 
> 
> Athanasios



Amy and I are trying to REDUCE bills.










We are going to get a smaller house on more land provided my current house sells. Unfortunately, I probably wont have the room for a dedicated theater in the house we get, but maybe on that extra land I'll be able to fandangle something together someday.










It's gonna be time to retube soon, so it's going to be a big decision for me which way I end up going......


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/15977772
> 
> 
> Yo Big Dog;
> 
> 
> I would humbly suggest you not have the triple stack meet until after Taxes are due. Otherwise, the only weekend in April or May I cannot come is the weekend of May 16. Sean graduates from Virginia Tech that weekend.
> 
> 
> I'll bring the hi-test peanuts............
> 
> 
> Little Dog



Ok, let's all try to come together and pick a date for late April/May, sound good?


Cliffy


----------



## donaldk

"extra land" Sounds like Cliffy is going to be scrounging for a container (7 1/2 Ft retroprojection, only one G90 to retube). Or some portacabine style units (front projection upto 30 Ft wide, depending on how many units you get to combine, one to three projectors to stack/blend and retube). Or a steelarch ('Romney') or variant unit. A a huge bucket of black paint will get this one frontprojection ready in no time.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donaldk* /forum/post/15978927
> 
> 
> "extra land" Sounds like Cliffy is going to be scrounging for a container (7 1/2 Ft retroprojection, only one G90 to retube). Or some portacabine style units (front projection upto 30 Ft wide, depending on how many units you get to combine, one to three projectors to stack/blend and retube). Or a steelarch ('Romney') or variant unit. A a huge bucket of black paint will get this one frontprojection ready in no time.



LOL. Flat black paint does wonders.


----------



## zamboniman

if I'm in town I'm in fo sho big dog....


and if Wallace doesn't come through on the BBQ.... time allowing (would know closer to the date) I could smoke a pork butt, pull it, then bring it along with a tub o sauce and buns..


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donaldk* /forum/post/15977812
> 
> 
> Now what would he be doing in my neck of the woods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Better check the local craigslist section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , would be rather easy to spot, as there usually are only one or two ads there, generally from Americans flying into Schiphol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



No I'm stopping on the way back from Kuwait. I do it everytime I travel to the middle east, I've pretty much been everywhere in Amsterdam the first time it was fun, but after that well it's just another place on the earth. I've been there several times.


Now if you really want to see something go to Dubai, I had a blast there. Can't wait to come back in October.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Cliff where do you plan to move, you staying local? Or moving somewhere out in the middle of the woods?


----------



## Art Sonneborn

I'd sure like to see it and hang out Cliff. I don't have any courses or sports betwen here and the first week of May.


Art


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zamboniman* /forum/post/15980002
> 
> 
> if I'm in town I'm in fo sho big dog....
> 
> 
> and if Wallace doesn't come through on the BBQ.... time allowing (would know closer to the date) I could smoke a pork butt, pull it, then bring it along with a tub o sauce and buns..



Your on the list bro.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/15981575
> 
> 
> Cliff where do you plan to move, you staying local? Or moving somewhere out in the middle of the woods?



Staying local. Gonna try to go a bit further south.


I sometimes think though that moving out in the middle of the woods might be a good idea these days.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/15981667
> 
> 
> I'd sure like to see it and hang out Cliff. I don't have any courses or sports betwen here and the first week of May.
> 
> 
> Art



SWEET!!!! Good times ahead!










Looking foward to seeing you again Brother.










Cliffy


----------



## dochlywd

Further south is bringing you closer to the "LOU"! I always knew you were a Cardinals fan!


Either that, or you've been sitting all by yourself in your theater late at night listening to "Love Songs of the 70's" when 'Reunited' came on and you immediately ran upstairs to tell your Hottie wife to "Pack it Up!" "We are moving closer to Arli!"


You guys were like right and left nut, ya know!











Doc


Doc


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dochlywd* /forum/post/15984580
> 
> 
> Further south is bringing you closer to the "LOU"! I always knew you were a Cardinals fan!
> 
> 
> Either that, or you've been sitting all by yourself in your theater late at night listening to "Love Songs of the 70's" when 'Reunited' came on and you immediately ran upstairs to tell your Hottie wife to "Pack it Up!" "We are moving closer to Arli!"
> 
> 
> You guys were like right and left nut, ya know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc
> 
> 
> Doc



How's it going big dog? Speaking of Arli, he's on his way up right now. We are doing dinner at Gino's Steak House tonight. Lookin' foward to hanging with my buds!


Cliffy


----------



## nashou66

Pick a date guys I wan t in if I can!!!!


Athanasios


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nashou66* /forum/post/15986218
> 
> 
> Pick a date guys I wan t in if I can!!!!
> 
> 
> Athanasios



I'm open ALL weekends in May right now.


----------



## overclkr

The List:


Arli

Art Sonneborn

bbfarmht

Don_Kellogg

imprez25

wkosmann

nashou!!!!!!!!

Sir William

zamboniman


----------



## skylooker1

Forgot Me?


You moving down by me?


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skylooker1* /forum/post/15987384
> 
> 
> Forgot Me?
> 
> 
> You moving down by me?



Absolutely not. We need to talk. 909? How are you?


----------



## skylooker1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/15987565
> 
> 
> Absolutely not. We need to talk. 909? How are you?



Your PM is full. If you don't have my cell #, Arli does.


Mike


----------



## Alan Gouger

I see a pattern forming here. Cliffs first meet 1 G90. Next gathering 2 G90s. Next meet 3 G90s. Im waiting this one out I figure a few more meets he will deliver a triple stack blend. Thats 6 G90s










I can see a tattoo in the future on Cliffs arm "Triple Stack are for wusses"


Cliff get the "wild man" award of the year


----------



## zamboniman

Alan I think you just might have to make it out for this one???


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan Gouger* /forum/post/15989143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff get the "wild man" award of the year



Alan,

I'm guessing you have not yet had the pleasure of meeting Cliff. When I went to see his two projector stack the first time,he ran a group of demos turned the lights up assumed a most muscular body building pose and yelled "yea,that's how it's done !!" .










In my experience, he has the award already and in my HT experience has little chance of relinquishing it.


----------



## skylooker1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/15990503
> 
> 
> Alan,
> 
> I'm guessing you have not yet had the pleasure of meeting Cliff. When I went to see his two projector stack the first time,he ran a group of demos turned the lights up assumed a most muscular body building pose and yelled "yea,that's how it's done !!" .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my experience, he has the award already and in my HT expereience has little chance of relinquishing it.



Those who know Cliff can picture it, Those who don't can only imagine.


----------



## nashou66

If its the first or secong weekend of may i can most likly make it, i leave mid may for Greece, i'll drag Alan along !!!


Athanasios


----------



## D6500Ken

I'll provide the gray scales!



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan Gouger* /forum/post/15989143
> 
> 
> I see a pattern forming here. Cliffs first meet 1 G90. Next gathering 2 G90s. Next meet 3 G90s. Im waiting this one out I figure a few more meets he will deliver a triple stack blend. Thats 6 G90s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see a tattoo in the future on Cliffs arm "Triple Stack are for wusses"
> 
> 
> Cliff get the "wild man" award of the year



Oh that would be so yummy Alan. 14ft wide 6 G90 stack/blend unity gain screen. With that much light I would definitely change out the light green elements for the darker ones.










I got the sound working on the 16mm. I'm watching the movie now. Awesome big dog. Love it. Very nice print. My Dad picked out the stereo track on the film. Damn I wish this projector was stereo.










LOVE the colors.


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D6500Ken* /forum/post/15992352
> 
> 
> I'll provide the gray scales!
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Whitcomb



Hehe, I've got something I want to run by you in regards to the raster wear on Art's G90 and how I think we can get around it. Dude this is gonna be so much fun. Here we go again!










I can't wait till we show this off. People are gonna be trippin'!










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/15990503
> 
> 
> Alan,
> 
> I'm guessing you have not yet had the pleasure of meeting Cliff. When I went to see his two projector stack the first time,he ran a group of demos turned the lights up assumed a most muscular body building pose and yelled "yea,that's how it's done !!" .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my experience, he has the award already and in my HT experience has little chance of relinquishing it.



There are two people at fault for my issues. They both have now posted on this page.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nashou66* /forum/post/15990879
> 
> 
> If its the first or secong weekend of may i can most likly make it, i leave mid may for Greece, i'll drag Alan along !!!
> 
> 
> Athanasios


*OK GUYS HOW DOES MAY 9th sound????*


Weather should be getting pretty damn good around here by then.










Ath, bro, just got back from seeing Watchmen in Imax. HOLY SCHIT dude, this is going to be a smokin' ass transfer for BD. Awesome flick to boot.


Cliffy


----------



## HT_Fan

Cliff...count me in if you would please. I'm only hoping that I'm not on vacation at that time. Still trying to work out that whole thing with the family.


----------



## warrenP

Hey Cliff,


Count me in for sure! Can't miss this one. I'll probably bring my friend Steve along again, so thro wme down for a plus one.


Should be a blast!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan Gouger* /forum/post/15989143
> 
> 
> I see a pattern forming here. Cliffs first meet 1 G90. Next gathering 2 G90s. Next meet 3 G90s. Im waiting this one out I figure a few more meets he will deliver a triple stack blend. Thats 6 G90s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see a tattoo in the future on Cliffs arm "Triple Stack are for wusses"
> 
> 
> Cliff get the "wild man" award of the year



Bro. For you......


----------



## overclkr

The List:


Arli

Art Sonneborn

bbfarmht

Don_Kellogg

imprez25

wkosmann

nashou!!!!!!!!

Sir William

zamboniman

HT_Fan

warrenP

Skylooker1


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HT_Fan* /forum/post/15992676
> 
> 
> Cliff...count me in if you would please. I'm only hoping that I'm not on vacation at that time. Still trying to work out that whole thing with the family.



On the list.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *warrenP* /forum/post/15992876
> 
> 
> Hey Cliff,
> 
> 
> Count me in for sure! Can't miss this one. I'll probably bring my friend Steve along again, so thro wme down for a plus one.
> 
> 
> Should be a blast!



I hope you like the new hushbox.


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/15992504
> 
> 
> There are two people at fault for my issues. They both have now posted on this page.



Don't change a thing Cliff.

I always tell people when I don't bring Angela that " sorry I left my personality at home".










I personally feel that your replacing of your heroine habit with home theater was a positive step.


Art


----------



## AnalogRocks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/15994602
> 
> 
> Don't change a thing Cliff.
> 
> I always tell people when I don't bring Angela that " sorry I left my personality at home".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally feel that your replacing of your heroine habit with home theater was a positive step.
> 
> 
> Art




Although I wonder which one is more expensive?


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *art sonneborn* /forum/post/15994602
> 
> 
> don't change a thing cliff.
> 
> I always tell people when i don't bring angela that " sorry i left my personality at home".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i personally feel that your replacing of your heroine habit with home theater was a positive step.
> 
> 
> Art


----------



## Don_Kellogg

So are you going to play My Way at the end of the meet?


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/16000863
> 
> 
> So are you going to play My Way at the end of the meet?



No, lets do a midget stripper damnit.........


----------



## Fellenz

Cliff,


What is that screenshot of? I feel like I have seen it before.


Thanks


----------



## nidi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fellenz* /forum/post/16004636
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> 
> What is that screenshot of? I feel like I have seen it before.
> 
> 
> Thanks




War Games !


----------



## Curt Palme

Don't kid yourself.


'Heroine' habits are insanely expensive.

Heroin habits only slightly less so.


----------



## CIR-Engineering

So is this gona be May 9th Cliff? I might actually be able to make that one...


I am swamped with calibration work right now, but I think I will be through the current lot by then










craigr


----------



## CIR-Engineering

BTW I think I found your Moome EPROM yesterday when I tore apart the shop.


craigr


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/15992518
> 
> *OK GUYS HOW DOES MAY 9th sound????*
> 
> 
> Weather should be getting pretty damn good around here by then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ath, bro, just got back from seeing Watchmen in Imax. HOLY SCHIT dude, this is going to be a smokin' ass transfer for BD. Awesome flick to boot.
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Ok guys, just talked to Wallace and HE WANTS TO COME BUT CANNOT MAKE IT for MAY 9th, so I'm proposing *MAY 2ND.* Looks like this will be the final change as long as everyone is good with it? If so, *PLEASE POST!*


Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CIR-Engineering* /forum/post/16006006
> 
> 
> BTW I think I found your Moome EPROM yesterday when I tore apart the shop.
> 
> 
> craigr



Sounds good Craig. Looks like May 2nd is gonna be the day. Hopefully.......


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16009825
> 
> 
> ok guys, just talked to wallace and he wants to come but cannot make it for may 9th, so i'm proposing *may 2nd.* looks like this will be the final change as long as everyone is good with it? If so, *please post!*
> 
> 
> cliff



repost!!!!!!


----------



## bbfarmht

That date works for me.


It is kinda like waiting for the Daytona 500 weekend!! You know its close but you still have to wait.


Can't wait to see that triple crt goodness!!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bbfarmht* /forum/post/16010263
> 
> 
> That date works for me.
> 
> 
> It is kinda like waiting for the Daytona 500 weekend!! You know its close but you still have to wait.
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see that triple crt goodness!!



Sweet. Hey man, got my exciter lamp working. Looking foward to checking out that anamorphic lens.


----------



## HT_Fan

2nd works for me.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HT_Fan* /forum/post/16012780
> 
> 
> 2nd works for me.



Awesome. Keep em' comin BIG DOGS!


----------



## wkosmann

Otay wid me.


----------



## Fellenz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nidi* /forum/post/16005075
> 
> 
> War Games !



Thanks,


That was my guess but I wanted to make sure. I loved that movie, we watched it for a tech class in school years ago.


----------



## skylooker1

In


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fellenz* /forum/post/16013230
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> That was my guess but I wanted to make sure. I loved that movie, we watched it for a tech class in school years ago.



That screenshot is of a 16mm print of War Games. I had the pleasure to watch it on a projector that my father in law gave to me. I gotta say, with the right print (being not degraded), the colors are amazing. This print has no "vinegar" smell to it and was really clean. Loved it.


Cliff


----------



## overclkr

The List:


Wallace (BBQ Master BUT YOU DONT HAVE TO COOK IF YOU DO NOT WANT TO!)

Arli

Art Sonneborn

bbfarmht

Don_Kellogg

imprez25

nashou!!!!!!!!

Sir William

zamboniman

HT_Fan

warrenP

Skylooker1



No one has backed out yet, so leaving her intact.










Damn, I got some work to do. Things to HOPEFULLY accomplish for the meet:


2:40/2:35 Masking. New method for mounting 3rd projector. Set up said projector to match stack. Stock up on booze.










Oh yeah, work with group to get MIDGET STRIPPER.










Cliffy


----------



## Gino AUS

Damnit Cliffy, I'm looking up flight costs now


----------



## bbfarmht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/16014995
> 
> 
> Damnit Cliffy, I'm looking up flight costs now



Great thing is you should get some awesome prices right now!!!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/16014995
> 
> 
> Damnit Cliffy, I'm looking up flight costs now



Seriously? That would be sweet.


----------



## Clarence

Wallace, Wm K...


you guys flyin' or roadtrippin'?


I'm so backed up at work and home that I can't promise anything but I'd love to keep the option open if it's possible when the date gets closer.


At the very least, I need to send along some donated G70 parts (c-elements, lenses) for bbfarmht's barco LC project.


And I guess a bluray demo/calibration disk would be fun to make for the event.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/16016010
> 
> 
> Wallace, Wm K...
> 
> 
> you guys flyin' or roadtrippin'?
> 
> 
> I'm so backed up at work and home that I can't promise anything but I'd love to keep the option open if it's possible when the date gets closer.
> 
> 
> At the very least, I need to send along some donated G70 parts (c-elements, lenses) for bbfarmht's barco LC project.
> 
> 
> And I guess a bluray demo/calibration disk would be fun to make for the event.



Clarence, if you could make it, that would be awesome!


Hopefully things will lighten up for you by then.........


Cliff


----------



## wkosmann




> Quote:
> Wallace, Wm K...
> 
> 
> you guys flyin' or roadtrippin'?



Haven't decided yet on whether I'm using accummulated miles to fly, or driving. Waiting for the date to be cast in stone, to look at flight options. Need to talk to the BBQ Czar, to see what he intends to do. The 3 of us should chat.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/16016421
> 
> 
> Haven't decided yet on whether I'm using accummulated miles to fly, or driving. Waiting for the date to be cast in stone, to look at flight options. Need to talk to the BBQ Czar, to see what he intends to do. The 3 of us should chat.



I'm hoping to say that it's pretty much cast in stone. Ken is good with the date, still waiting to hear from Art.......


Cliffy


----------



## winduptoy

Jeez, if I don't check into this it may end up high on my list of regrets...Got room for any more?


- Toy Dog


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winduptoy* /forum/post/16021388
> 
> 
> Jeez, if I don't check into this it may end up high on my list of regrets...Got room for any more?
> 
> 
> - Toy Dog



Yep!


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16017032
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to say that it's pretty much cast in stone. Ken is good with the date, still waiting to hear from Art.......
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Cliff I mentioned early in the thread that I'd be OK from now till the first week of May. Unfortunately, you chose the first week of May.The date you set is during a week long conference in Boston. For me it would have to be March ,April or after May 10th. June 5th another conference.


Art


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/16021595
> 
> 
> Cliff I stated early in the thread that I'd be OK from now till the first week of May. Unfortunately, you chose the first week of May.
> 
> 
> Art



Grrrrrrrr......... My bad.










Ok, back to the drawing board. Next pick is gonna be the final pick.


Cliff


----------



## bbfarmht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16021640
> 
> 
> Grrrrrrrr......... My bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, back to the drawing board. Next pick is gonna be the final pick.
> 
> 
> Cliff



Dude just so ya know I'm good with whatever date you pick(I still have alot of free time on my hands)!


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/16016010
> 
> 
> Wallace, Wm K...
> 
> 
> you guys flyin' or roadtrippin'?



Drivin' for me! Gotta bring the bbq; and I am starting to really enjoy the drive.


Looking forward to it.


Let's all load up and hit the road!


wallace


----------



## skylooker1

Wallace,


You need on of those tailgate party vehicles they use for the college football games. That way you have al your drinks, built-in BBQ, and room for other riders to home theater meets. You wouldn't have to paint your face, unless you want to.


----------



## skylooker1

Wallace,


You need on of those tailgate party vehicles they use for the college football games. That way you have all your drinks, built-in BBQ, and room for other riders to home theater meets. You wouldn't have to paint your face, unless you want to.


----------



## overclkr

*SATURDAY APRIL 25TH?????????*


Hello?


Bueller??


Anyone?


----------



## nashou66

I liked May 2nd better, but I'll see what I can do.


Athanasios


----------



## Curt Palme

IF I finish my sound job by the end of the month, and IF it pays net 48 hours as they claim (it's being leased, they pay upon completion), and IF things go well around here, you might have a Canadian presence attending.










Flights are $400 return from Seattle. Cheep!


----------



## darinp2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16022433
> 
> 
> SATURDAY APRIL 28TH?????????



I'm guessing you meant April 25th Cliff, but maybe March 28th, since that is a Saturday.


Should be mighty impressive.


--Darin


----------



## D6500Ken

Cliff,


You won't be able to please everyone, but April 25th works for the "Reverend".











Ken Whitcomb


----------



## wkosmann




> Quote:
> Drivin' for me! Gotta bring the bbq; and I am starting to really enjoy the drive.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> Let's all load up and hit the road!
> 
> 
> wallace



How long is the drive, Don?


----------



## wkosmann

Yo Big Dog;


In principle, the weekend of April 25/26 is fine with me.


Little Dog


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D6500Ken* /forum/post/16024109
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> 
> You won't be able to please everyone, but April 25th works for the "Reverend".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Whitcomb



Sweet. Say a prayer for us sir.


----------



## wallace1234

ROCK 'N ROLL on the 25th!!!!!!!! (And the day before and the day after







)


wallace


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/16024197
> 
> 
> How long is the drive, Don?



About 11-1/2 hours. But that depends on how many stops which is very few for me. ("I'm on a mission from God!!!







)


wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/16030602
> 
> 
> About 11-1/2 hours. But that depends on how many stops which is very few for me. ("I'm on a mission from God!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> wallace



Your gonna be trippin hard bro when you see the triple stack in all it's glory. OH MY. Oh my.......


Cant wait to see you and EVERYONE ELSE ARE WE GOOD WITH THE DATE?










Cliffy


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16015940
> 
> 
> Seriously? That would be sweet.



I was looking but I'll just be returning from a trip south April 25.


----------



## warrenP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16022433
> 
> *SATURDAY APRIL 25TH?????????*
> 
> 
> Hello?
> 
> 
> Bueller??
> 
> 
> Anyone?



25th works. Looking forward to it!


----------



## HT_Fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16022433
> 
> *SATURDAY APRIL 25TH?????????*
> 
> 
> Hello?
> 
> 
> Bueller??
> 
> 
> Anyone?



Count me out for the 25th...I'll be at the IDA Show in Nashville that weekend.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HT_Fan* /forum/post/16037550
> 
> 
> Count me out for the 25th...I'll be at the IDA Show in Nashville that weekend.



Will you be here in spirit?










Thats a bummer. I'm sorry for changing the damn date so much. I'm going to stick with this one so hopefully not too many more drop out on me.










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




----------



## Fellenz

It wouldn't seem like a triple stack would be a good idea for a meet. Where do you sit


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fellenz* /forum/post/16038794
> 
> 
> It wouldn't seem like a triple stack would be a good idea for a meet. Where do you sit



The theater will have room for seven seats. The caveat, don't bump into the "triple" of the triple stack.


----------



## Alan Gouger

Wow that is one hot rod setup there Cliff. You and Ken should put that on a trailer

and do a country tour


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan Gouger* /forum/post/16039558
> 
> 
> Wow that is one hot rod setup there Cliff. You and Ken should put that on a trailer
> 
> and do a country tour



The tour would most definitely need to go through your neighborhood.


----------



## warrenP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16038530



That's pretty much unfair.


----------



## Clarence

I saw this t-shirt on ebay and thought it'd be perfect for Cliff's HT meet...


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/16042323
> 
> 
> I saw this t-shirt on ebay and thought it'd be perfect for Cliff's HT meet...













By the way, April 25th works for me.


Art


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/16042323
> 
> 
> I saw this t-shirt on ebay and thought it'd be perfect for Cliff's HT meet...



Yep yep. I love it.










Sup bro? Any chance in hell we'll be seeing you? If not, that's cool but I hope you can make it. I've got credit at Southwest that I will be using for a flight out to see you this summer as well.










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/16042523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, April 25th works for me.
> 
> 
> Art



Awesome. I hope the setup lives up to your expecations.


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16043164
> 
> 
> Awesome. I hope the setup lives up to your expecations.



I'm confident that it will.










Art


----------



## overclkr

The List for April 25th:


Wallace (BBQ Master BUT YOU DONT HAVE TO COOK IF YOU DO NOT WANT TO!)

Arli

Ken Whitcomb

Art Sonneborn

bbfarmht

Don_Kellogg

imprez25

nashou!!!!!!!!

Sir William

zamboniman

warrenP

Skylooker1

Curt Palme??? (and his hottie significant other????)


Did I miss anyone? Anyone currently on the list need to drop out for the 25th?


Cliffy


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16043161
> 
> 
> Yep yep. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sup bro? Any chance in hell we'll be seeing you? If not, that's cool but I hope you can make it. I've got credit at Southwest that I will be using for a flight out to see you this summer as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



I'm not sure yet... I'm still recovering at work from taking a week off for the cruise with no e-mail and no cell phone. And then we're taking another week at Easter to go visit the grandparents.


Plus another couple of big projects are rolling in. Right now, it's better to be staying too busy at work instead of not busy at all.


So I won't know until that weekend is much closer. If I'm able to make it, it'll be a last minute decision as wallace pulls up in the driveway and yells "_hop in if ya wanna go_".


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/16043356
> 
> 
> I'm not sure yet... I'm still recovering at work from taking a week off for the cruise with no e-mail and no cell phone. And then we're taking another week at Easter to go visit the grandparents.
> 
> 
> Plus another couple of big projects are rolling in. Right now, it's better to be staying too busy at work instead of not busy at all.
> 
> 
> So I won't know until that weekend is much closer. If I'm able to make it, it'll be a last minute decision as wallace pulls up in the driveway and yells "_hop in if ya wanna go_".



We'll see how it goes big dog.


----------



## wkosmann

Yo Big Dog;


Am I on the list?


Little Dog


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/16044179
> 
> 
> Yo Big Dog;
> 
> 
> Am I on the list?
> 
> 
> Little Dog



"Sir William" is on his RSVP list above.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

That day works for me Cliff I've blocked it off on my calendar so they don't send me out of country. Can wait to see everyone.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/16050898
> 
> 
> That day works for me Cliff I've blocked it off on my calendar so they don't send me out of country. Can wait to see everyone.



Ahhhhh, it's kicking in. The plans are coming together.










One month big dog. Looking foward to the stories.










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/16031813
> 
> 
> I was looking but I'll just be returning from a trip south April 25.



Bro, my ass is coming to see YOU again. I cant wait.


----------



## wallace1234

What about some of the folks from up North, like in Canada making this HT meet?










wallace


----------



## bruce can

I think it would be a blast to make this one. I am not sure if I can swing it at that date. I will likely only know at the last minute though.



Bruce


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bruce can* /forum/post/16057140
> 
> 
> I think it would be a blast to make this one. I am not sure if I can swing it at that date. I will likely only know at the last minute though.
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce



Google hotels in 46373 as time gets closer if your interested. It would be sweet if you could make it. I know of a real cheap ass hotel down the street that's decent but I forgot the name. I'll roll by it on the way home tomorrow.....


I'm gettin' stoked. I AM NOT however looking foward to dragging that third G90 back into my theater, but after what happened last time, well, it will be WELL worth the reward.


Cliff


----------



## winduptoy

I would love to be there, esp. if Clarence and his awesome 'eye' is there. I,m from the east coast of Canuckland. Unfortunately, I will be otherwise occupied that weekend.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Well Cliff I'm off to Pensacola to do some fishing, that will make the time go faster. Soon we will be partying once again.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/16062801
> 
> 
> Well Cliff I'm off to Pensacola to do some fishing, that will make the time go faster. Soon we will be partying once again.



Florida? Sweet bro. Looking foward to getting together again.


----------



## Curt Palme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16058498
> 
> 
> but after what happened last time, well, it will be WELL worth the reward.
> 
> 
> Cliff



What, you get another pix of me crashed in your theater after being up straight for 48 hours?


----------



## Curt Palme

Hey, FYI, put the date in large letters on the first post on the first page. Digging around in 5 pages of threads isn't fun. It's hte 25th, right?







I won't know until the end of the month probably, but it's looking pretty good right now. Girls invited? Does your wife want company from my fiance if I can swing it?


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/16067033
> 
> 
> Hey, FYI, put the date in large letters on the first post on the first page. Digging around in 5 pages of threads isn't fun. It's the 25th, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't know until the end of the month probably, but it's looking pretty good right now. Girls invited? Does your wife want company from my fiance if I can swing it?



Done. Hell yes, bring her with! My wife will be in FULL attendance.










Dude, we are gonna be chillin' to the utmost. I hope you can make it.










Cliffy


----------



## wallace1234

hehe...................


----------



## Fellenz

You can tell Curt is a true enthusiest. He is even wearing all black to reduce the reflections


----------



## dochlywd

Cliffy,


I am REALLY trying to make this one. I have to reschedule something to be able to make the trip, but I don't think it's going to be a problem.



Doc


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dochlywd* /forum/post/16071567
> 
> 
> Cliffy,
> 
> 
> I am REALLY trying to make this one. I have to reschedule something to be able to make the trip, but I don't think it's going to be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Doc



Sweet! It's gonna be PARTY TIME!


----------



## Curt Palme

That would be the picture Don, thanks, you bastage!


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/16073519
> 
> 
> That would be the picture Don, thanks, you bastage!



Sorry, couldn't resist.


Ok, I'll buy you a beer this time.










If it was me, I'll pass out, you all can take pics only if I could win a Lumagen. Lucky dog....


Man, time is getting close.


Athanasios,

Hope you are going to make it. Any chance of bringing some of those great lamb chops?
























wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/16073695
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll buy you a beer this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was me, I'll pass out, you all can take pics only if I could win a Lumagen. Lucky dog....
> 
> 
> Man, time is getting close.
> 
> 
> Athanasios,
> 
> Hope you are going to make it. Any chance of bringing some of those great lamb chops?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallace



Mmmmm..... damn them were good weren't they? Ath definitely knows how to cook FO SHO.










Cliffy


----------



## Curt Palme

I can bring some backbacon, a toque and some Molson, eh?


Actually, I should bring some fresh salmon... unfrozen...packed in newspaper in a suitcase.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/16073860
> 
> 
> I can bring some backbacon, a toque and some Molson, eh?
> 
> 
> Actually, I should bring some fresh salmon... unfrozen...packed in newspaper in a suitcase.



Molson....... Yummy.


----------



## wkosmann

Curt;


You bring the fresh salmon, and I will bring the Teriyaki glaze, and will offer to grill that little puppy to perfection.............


Little Dog


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/16076034
> 
> 
> Curt;
> 
> 
> You bring the fresh salmon, and I will bring the Teriyaki glaze, and will offer to grill that little puppy to perfection.............
> 
> 
> Little Dog



I'll supply the grill.










What about the midget stripper??????


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/16076034
> 
> 
> Curt;
> 
> 
> You bring the fresh salmon, and I will bring the Teriyaki glaze, and will offer to grill that little puppy to perfection.............
> 
> 
> Little Dog



We grill *salmon* weekly. Here's my recent favorite... sprinkle chopped *cilantro* (fresh is best, but Giant has this new freeze-dried cilantro in a plastic shaker in the frozen foods aisle... great stuff... 100x better than dried or the Goya Recaito jar paste), squeeze half of a *fresh lime* (use the other half for a six-pack of Corona), and a light dusting of *Old Bay*.


Cliff, unfortunately, it's looking less and less likely that I'll be able to make it up there for the meet. I was already running behind at work, then we had our cruise, then on Sunday my 92-year-old grandmother died, so I drove down to SC to pick up my sister, then drove down to Alabama for the funeral on Tuesday... 28 hours of driving (1800 miles) in 48 hours










Anyways, got behind another 3 days at work.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/16077147
> 
> 
> We grill *salmon* weekly. Here's my recent favorite... sprinkle chopped *cilantro* (fresh is best, but Giant has this new freeze-dried cilantro in a plastic shaker in the frozen foods aisle... great stuff... 100x better than dried or the Goya Recaito jar paste), squeeze half of a *fresh lime* (use the other half for a six-pack of Corona), and a light dusting of *Old Bay*.
> 
> 
> Cliff, unfortunately, it's looking less and less likely that I'll be able to make it up there for the meet. I was already running behind at work, then we had our cruise, then on Sunday my 92-year-old grandmother died, so I drove down to SC to pick up my sister, then drove down to Alabama for the funeral on Tuesday... 28 hours of driving (1800 miles) in 48 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, got behind another 3 days at work.



Don't sweat it bro. I'll be seeing you later this year.










Maybe I'll bring the triple stack on the road.


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16051133
> 
> 
> Bro, my ass is coming to see YOU again. I cant wait.



Better get my ass in gear and setup the HT again.


The best way to get anything done is to have a guest come over to visit, no more procrastinating... puts you in overdrive.


----------



## bbfarmht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/16083094
> 
> 
> Better get my ass in gear and setup the HT again.
> 
> 
> The best way to get anything done is to have a guest come over to visit, no more procrastinating... puts you in overdrive.




That 's why I keep putting off inviting anybody over!!!


----------



## nashou66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/16083094
> 
> 
> Better get my ass in gear and setup the HT again.
> 
> 
> The best way to get anything done is to have a guest come over to visit, no more procrastinating... puts you in overdrive.



Maybe I should plan a bled meet with the Longbows for july, that will get my ass in gear too!!!!


Athanasios


----------



## Don_Kellogg

So Cliff how are you setting it up? The same way you did it last time?


----------



## Kipp Jones

Cliff,

Do you have room for me and the wife to attend???


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/16083094
> 
> 
> The best way to get anything done is to have a guest come over to visit, no more procrastinating... puts you in overdrive.



Ain't that the truth !










Art


----------



## ChrisWiggles

I never thought I'd say this, but you guys are too much!


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Nah once you become fully obsessed with home theater, you will being to understand there is no such thing as too much.


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/16094095
> 
> 
> Nah once you become fully obsessed with home theater, you will being to understand there is no such thing as too much.



Yes, and if your tribe is cannibalistic, eating people is perfectly normal.

















Art


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/16097772
> 
> 
> Yes, and if your tribe is cannibalistic, eating people is perfectly normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art



Had to edit this reply.











wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/16085653
> 
> 
> So Cliff how are you setting it up? The same way you did it last time?



I'm going to be a little time constrained so yeah, probably the same, unless you would like to get involved?

















Greetings from Florida bro. Flying back to Chitown today.......


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/16090363
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> Do you have room for me and the wife to attend???



Hell yeah big dog.










Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/16099815
> 
> 
> Had to edit this reply.
> 
> 
> "Originally Posted by Art Sonneborn
> 
> Yes, and if your tribe is cannibalistic, eating people is perfectly normal.
> 
> 
> Art"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallace


































It's gonna be here before you know it. I'm really looking foward to seeing you guys. Gonna be a blast........


Cliffy


----------



## wkosmann

Yo Big Dog;


Just booked my flight and car. No more changing the dates.










Little Dog


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/16105479
> 
> 
> Yo Big Dog;
> 
> 
> Just booked my flight and car. No more changing the dates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Dog



Nope, set in stone my friend. I'll update the list soon.


Cliffy


----------



## DaGamePimp

Didn't somebody already do a Quad stack ?


* Or was it just somebody talking about doing a quad stack , can't find it now .










- Jason


----------



## William Seaward

If you have room, Mona and I would like to attend.


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16103492
> 
> 
> I'm going to be a little time constrained so yeah, probably the same, unless you would like to get involved?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings from Florida bro. Flying back to Chitown today.......





You were in Florida and you didn't call me, oh I'm disappointed. Oh well you were probably no where near Pensacola. Still we could have met for diner or something.


I will attempt to make it down before the meet to help you but I must admit, I'm up to my neck in work when I get back.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William Seaward* /forum/post/16113098
> 
> 
> If you have room, Mona and I would like to attend.



You got it William.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/16113547
> 
> 
> You were in Florida and you didn't call me, oh I'm disappointed. Oh well you were probably no where near Pensacola. Still we could have met for diner or something.
> 
> 
> I will attempt to make it down before the meet to help you but I must admit, I'm up to my neck in work when I get back.



Dude, believe me, you didn't want to be anywhere near me while I was down there. It wasn't fun at all........


If ya wanna help, come over the weekend before and help me do 2:40 masking.

















Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp* /forum/post/16109946
> 
> 
> Didn't somebody already do a Quad stack ?
> 
> 
> * Or was it just somebody talking about doing a quad stack , can't find it now .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Jason



I think Tim talked about it, but he didn't use a REAL CRT.


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William Seaward* /forum/post/16113098
> 
> 
> If you have room, Mona and I would like to attend.



William,

Last meet, Mona had mentioned something about her homemade bread. Any way you guys could bring some along this time? Nothing better than good homemade bread!!!










wallace


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16115334
> 
> 
> I think Tim talked about it, but he didn't use a REAL CRT.



Ah , LOL .


I came across the running joke in that old who's who in CRT land thread where they decided that Jesus owned the Quad stack







.


Have a great meet Cliff !


- Jason


----------



## William Seaward

Wallace,

You got it!


----------



## overclkr

Ahhhhh, just under a month away.










The List:


Wallace

Arli (ARE YOU COMING?)

Ken Whitcomb

Art Sonneborn

bbfarmht

Don_Kellogg

imprez25

nashou!!!!!!!!

Sir William

zamboniman

warrenP

Skylooker1

Curt Palme and company???

dochlywd

Kipp and company









William and Mona


Did I miss anyone?


Cliffy


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16132419
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh, just under a month away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The List:
> 
> 
> Wallace
> 
> Arli (ARE YOU COMING?)
> 
> Ken Whitcomb
> 
> Art Sonneborn
> 
> bbfarmht
> 
> Don_Kellogg
> 
> imprez25
> 
> nashou!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sir William
> 
> zamboniman
> 
> warrenP
> 
> Skylooker1
> 
> Curt Palme and company???
> 
> dochlywd
> 
> Kipp and company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William and Mona
> 
> 
> Did I miss anyone?
> 
> 
> Cliffy


Arli??? Not confirmed?!?!?!?














WTH?


Arli, you better bet there!


wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/16132895
> 
> Arli??? Not confirmed?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH?
> 
> 
> Arli, you better bet there!
> 
> 
> wallace



Eh, I'm just giving him a hard time. He better come out.


----------



## ecrabb

Hey, Cliffy... Alright, I laid low waiting to see how April was shaping up, and I think it might work this time. I wanna see the stack before it's no more and hang with mah CRT bruthas, dammit! I think I might be able to make it happen... How much room do you have for more warm bodies? Garen from Chicago wants to come, I think - I've been telling him I'd come visit for about 2 years, now - and a buddy of mine from here in the sticks that I drug along to Art's last meet is interested in rollin' w/me, too - if you have the room... No pressure, though!







If you only have room for one, I'll have no problem telling the other two guys to stay home.










Thanks!

SC


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb* /forum/post/16134105
> 
> 
> Hey, Cliffy... Alright, I laid low waiting to see how April was shaping up, and I think it might work this time. I wanna see the stack before it's no more and hang with mah CRT bruthas, dammit! I think I might be able to make it happen... How much room do you have for more warm bodies? Garen from Chicago wants to come, I think - I've been telling him I'd come visit for about 2 years, now - and a buddy of mine from here in the sticks that I drug along to Art's last meet is interested in rollin' w/me, too - if you have the room... No pressure, though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you only have room for one, I'll have no problem telling the other two guys to stay home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> SC



We got's spaces left SC.










With you three though, it's gonna be time to close the list soon.


----------



## overclkr

The List:


Wallace

Arli (ARE YOU COMING?)

Ken Whitcomb

Art Sonneborn

bbfarmht

Don_Kellogg

imprez25

nashou!!!!!!!!

Sir William

zamboniman

warrenP

Skylooker1

Curt Palme and company???

dochlywd

Kipp and company

William and Mona

ecrabb + Guest

Garen


Gonna be time to close the list soon.










Cliffy


----------



## yborstrip

Cliff

Do you still have room for me?

Blaine


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yborstrip* /forum/post/16137186
> 
> 
> Cliff
> 
> Do you still have room for me?
> 
> Blaine



Yep Blaine, your in.


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16115325
> 
> 
> Dude, believe me, you didn't want to be anywhere near me while I was down there. It wasn't fun at all........
> 
> 
> If ya wanna help, come over the weekend before and help me do 2:40 masking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff



Come on man how could I dare to call you friend, if I was only there during the good times. You know me better than that. Anyway I'm home now once things settle down, I'll give you a call.


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16135884
> 
> 
> The List:
> 
> 
> Wallace
> 
> Arli (ARE YOU COMING?)
> 
> Ken Whitcomb
> 
> Art Sonneborn
> 
> bbfarmht
> 
> Don_Kellogg
> 
> imprez25
> 
> nashou!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sir William
> 
> zamboniman
> 
> warrenP
> 
> Skylooker1
> 
> Curt Palme and company???
> 
> dochlywd
> 
> Kipp and company
> 
> William and Mona
> 
> ecrabb + Guest
> 
> Garen
> 
> 
> Gonna be time to close the list soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Looks like this is shaping up to be a good crowd. Should be a blast!

















Getting close to the 30 day count-down!


wallace


----------



## midasxl4

Cliffy,


Have room for a FNG?


~Phil


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midasxl4* /forum/post/16144044
> 
> 
> cliffy,
> 
> 
> have room for a fng?
> 
> 
> ~phil



fng?


----------



## GarenT

Feffin' new guy...


----------



## Art Sonneborn

Yes ,looks like a nice crowd ! With the third PJ the number per demo session will be a bit smaller . Cliff , are you giving any thought to demo stuff yet ?


This should be so fuccking cool.










Art


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GarenT* /forum/post/16148340
> 
> 
> Feffin' new guy...



DUH.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midasxl4* /forum/post/16144044
> 
> 
> Cliffy,
> 
> 
> Have room for a FNG?
> 
> 
> ~Phil



Phil, your on the list.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/16148461
> 
> 
> Yes ,looks like a nice crowd ! With the third PJ the number per demo session will be a bit smaller . Cliff , are you giving any thought to demo stuff yet ?
> 
> 
> This should be so fuccking cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art



I'm trying to big dog, but I haven't come to a solid conclusion. Anything special you'd like to see?


Really looking foward to this. It's gonna be a blast!










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

The List:


Wallace

Arli (ARE YOU COMING?)

Ken Whitcomb

Art Sonneborn

bbfarmht

Don_Kellogg

imprez25

nashou!!!!!!!!

Sir William

zamboniman

warrenP

Skylooker1

Curt Palme and company???

dochlywd

Kipp and company

William and Mona

ecrabb + Guest

Garen

Midasxl4 (Phil)


Gonna be time to close the list soon.


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/16148461
> 
> 
> Cliff,are you giving any thought to demo stuff yet ?
> 
> 
> Art



Ok, found my first clip. From Quantum of Solace.


----------



## midasxl4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16148756
> 
> 
> Phil, your on the list.



Right on, big dog. FYI, email addy: just add @gmail.com to my nick. Thanks for making room for a probie.


~PJ


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16148770
> 
> 
> I'm trying to big dog, but I haven't come to a solid conclusion. Anything special you'd like to see?
> 
> 
> Really looking foward to this. It's gonna be a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



I'll think about it but as usual I'll have a bag.










Art


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/16151582
> 
> 
> I'll think about it but as usual I'll have a bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art



You might want to bring a spare set of pants just in case I spill again.


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16152650
> 
> 
> You might want to bring a spare set of pants just in case I spill again.



I might want to bring a spare set of pants for when I see your triple stack.










Art


----------



## amidcars

Yo Big Dog;


I think in my principle, the weekend of April 25/26 is fine with me.


----------



## overclkr

Ok guys, gonna have to close the list now. If I get drop outs closer to the meet, I'll be glad to open it back up.










Cliff


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/16152677
> 
> 
> I might want to bring a spare set of pants for when I see your triple stack.



I REALLY didn't need that visual, Art!











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16135873
> 
> 
> We got's spaces left SC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With you three though, it's gonna be time to close the list soon.



Awesome! Thanks, Cliffy! Hey - FYI, my bud that's coming along - his AVS handle is "IgnoringMyWife".







He'll probably be along to post here at some point. Sounds like Garen's coming, too! So, that makes the three of us.... Fo sho!







Let us know if there's anything special we can bring along, K?


Damn, I'm excited to see and hang w/everybody and especially to see and experience the SuperTripleStack!!!










SC


----------



## IgnoringMyWife




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb* /forum/post/16157005
> 
> 
> Awesome! Thanks, Cliffy! Hey - FYI, my bud that's coming along - his AVS handle is "IgnoringMyWife".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'll probably be along to post here at some point. Sounds like Garen's coming, too! So, that makes the three of us.... Fo sho!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know if there's anything special we can bring along, K?
> 
> 
> SC



Right on! I'll be road trippin' with ecrabb. Can't wait for the Trip-Stack Madness! Thanks in advance for hosting!


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/16152677
> 
> 
> I might want to bring a spare set of pants for when I see your triple stack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art



Yeah they better set the terror alert to brown, because you'll probably load in your pants =8^)


----------



## Clarence

Mmmm... Triple Stack


----------



## nashou66

mmmm triple stack Part 2.





















Nashou!!!!!!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/16152677
> 
> 
> I might want to bring a spare set of pants for when I see your triple stack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art



Big Dog, I'm gonna leave this one to you. I know what I told you about how I felt so I'm looking foward to your opinion. Light GREEN C ELEMENTS and all.










Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nashou66* /forum/post/16159616
> 
> 
> mmmm triple stack Part 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nashou!!!!!!



Round table?


----------



## wallace1234

24 days and counting!!!











wallace


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/16175525
> 
> 
> 24 days and counting!!!



Eeeeexcellent, Smithers....


Hey Cliffy, so when's the party startin'? Garen wants us to come by his place, and just thinking about when we should do that, and how gawdawful early we'll have to hit the road.


Thanks,

SC


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb* /forum/post/16175657
> 
> 
> Eeeeexcellent, Smithers....
> 
> 
> Hey Cliffy, so when's the party startin'? Garen wants us to come by his place, and just thinking about when we should do that, and how gawdawful early we'll have to hit the road.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> SC



Eh, I figure about 1PM central? I'm sure I'll be up late the night before so I'll probably want to sleep in a bit, get up, have some coffee, touch up the triple stack, oh, and PARTAY!!!!!!!!










Picked Demo Material so far:


Quantum of Solace

Dark City


Of course, the list will get a bit larger but I am also hoping to sketch in an Audio Multichannel only session as well with some picks from my SACD and DVD-A collection.










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/16175525
> 
> 
> 24 days and counting!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallace



I'm looking foward to involving you in the fun of setting up a G90 from scratch on the night you arrive.










Cliffy


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16176314
> 
> 
> I'm looking foward to involving you in the fun of setting up a G90 from scratch on the night you arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Long drive (I aint getting lost this time







), long night (cold beer, great company







, and if Kens there, toast of good scotch ), 9 tubes a blazin', that makes for one helluva good time!


Looking forward to it!


(I'll have Doc's g90. so, many just a quick quad stack?







)


wallace


----------



## zamboniman

So is Wallace cookin?


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Well this sound slike things are coming together nicely. Now to procure said midget stripper, yes... muhahahaha with "Lasers"


----------



## ecrabb

Hey, Don - I was waiting on some client feedback and I was bored, so I went ahead and took care of the midget stripper...


Sorry, Cliff - I couldn't stop myself.


SC


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb* /forum/post/16183107
> 
> 
> Hey, Don - I was waiting on some client feedback and I was bored, so I went ahead and took care of the midget stripper...
> 
> 
> Sorry, Cliff - I couldn't stop myself.
> 
> 
> SC



Now that is cool!!!!!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zamboniman* /forum/post/16176889
> 
> 
> So is Wallace cookin?



I sure hope so.







Thats one of my hobbies and things I really enjoy (along with crt).


Can't wait to see everybody.










wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb* /forum/post/16183107
> 
> 
> Hey, Don - I was waiting on some client feedback and I was bored, so I went ahead and took care of the midget stripper...
> 
> 
> Sorry, Cliff - I couldn't stop myself.
> 
> 
> SC



HAHA!!! KICK ASS SC!!!!!! Love it!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/16184017
> 
> 
> Now that is cool!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sure hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the my hobbies and things I really enjoy (along with crt).
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallace



Big Dog you can cook till' your hearts content!!!! Really looking foward to this.










Cliffy


----------



## wkosmann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb* /forum/post/16183107
> 
> 
> Hey, Don - I was waiting on some client feedback and I was bored, so I went ahead and took care of the midget stripper...
> 
> 
> Sorry, Cliff - I couldn't stop myself.
> 
> 
> SC



Clarence;


It looks like you got your Blu-ray art for the Triple Stack Meet.


William


----------



## winduptoy

Nice job on the stripper, SC!


----------



## zamboniman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/16184017
> 
> 
> Now that is cool!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sure hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the my hobbies and things I really enjoy (along with crt).
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallace



OK cool then I won't worry about smokin the butt all night prior


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zamboniman* /forum/post/16185263
> 
> 
> OK cool then I won't worry about smokin the butt all night prior



Hehehehehhe, he said BUTT.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Hahaha classic, you guys crack me up. What an amazing group of people.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/16186220
> 
> 
> Hahaha classic, you guys crack me up. What an amazing group of people.



De Camptown Lady.......


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zamboniman* /forum/post/16185263
> 
> 
> OK cool then I won't worry about smokin the butt all night prior



Naw, we'll take care of that.










I asked SC to send me 5 gallons of the "Cliffs Midget Stripper". I told him to forget the spary bottle; we're doing shots Thursday, Friday and Saturday!!!










wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/16191883
> 
> 
> Naw, we'll take care of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked SC to send me 5 gallons of the "Cliffs Midget Stripper". I told him to forget the spary bottle; we're doing shots Thursday, Friday and Saturday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallace



I have a feeling Saturday night is gonna go late.


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16186923
> 
> 
> De Camptown Lady.......



Hmm de camptown lady? I don't believe I know that one. Could you sing a few bars for me










Thursday, Friday, Saturday... cuts open abdominal reign looks at liver, points, coughs and says your going down you dam resilient organ, your going down. A liver is a bad thing it deserves to be punished.


----------



## zamboniman

Dew dar Dew dar


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zamboniman* /forum/post/16195918
> 
> 
> Dew dar Dew dar



Cliff yells I brought you people here to try to get a little track laid, not to jump around like a bunch of Kansas City (Deleted for Tact).


----------



## zamboniman

What in the wild wild... world of sports is goin on here?


----------



## winduptoy

Hmmm..."I get no kick from champagne"...


----------



## wallace1234

- How 'bout some more beans, Mr. Taggart?


- I'd say you've had enough!


wallace


----------



## Art Sonneborn

Cliff,

I know you've closed the invite but I hope I can bring Angela with me. Really looking foward to seeing you .


Art


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/16199503
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> I know you've closed the invite but I hope I can bring Angela with me. Really looking foward to seeing you .
> 
> 
> Art



Bro, you can bring the whole family if you want.










Can't wait to hang!


Cliffy


----------



## simoncarb

lol cant wait


----------



## mark haflich

Have a great time everyone.


BTW. Whose this ~Little Track~ that Cliffy is trying to get laid?


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Mark your not coming for the last of the last meet? Ugh well can you at least do that blue glowie Star Wars trick and pop in on us?


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/16206428
> 
> 
> Mark your not coming for the last of the last meet? Ugh well can you at least do that blue glowie Star Wars trick and pop in on us?




Mark would make an excellent Yoda,that is what you meant isn't it Don ?


Art


----------



## mark haflich

Sorry I can`t make it. But I will make the next meet. My daughter is coming from Phoenix to visit this weekend.


Hell Cliffy`s house is never really closed. A few years ago MP and I attended a mini meet at Cliffy`s a couple of weeks after the official meet there. Lots of people. I slept on a couch, MP slept in a theater chair. The younger guys didn`t sleep. You can`t drink if you are sleeping and besides you might miss Little Track assuming she makes bail and shows up or Ken W. shooting the moon. Not shooting his moon but shootimg the earth`s moon.


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16202065
> 
> 
> Bro, you can bring the whole family if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



I'm hoping that won't be necessary. Can you give me some info for motels ?


Art


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I forget how many FLs was the moon that night.


----------



## mark haflich

It was 40 plus I believe.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/16206748
> 
> 
> Can you give me some info for motels ?



Dittos, here. Thanks for reminding me, Art - I completely forgot about making hotel reservations. Apparently, I must have been thinking I'd pitch a tent on Cliffy's front lawn.










SC


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/16209570
> 
> 
> It was 40 plus I believe.



Nope Marky, it was something like 86 foot lamberts if I remember correctly.


----------



## mark haflich

Cliffy. 86 is 40 plus 46. So 40 pls is not wrong. OK You got me. Remember the remote wasn't strong enough to calibrate the moon either, so the 86 was uncalibrated. What K did Ken measure?.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/16206748
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that won't be necessary. Can you give me some info for motels ?
> 
> 
> Art



Here ya go SC and Art:

http://www.google.com/search?q=motel...x=&startPage=1 


Your gonna wanna stay away from Merrillville as Shererville is closer. There is a place right by my house called Carriage Plaza. It's not the nicest place in the world, but it's CHEAP CHEAP CHEAP! Plus it's right by my place.










Cliffy


----------



## mark haflich

Who's coming the longest distance for this meet?


----------



## midasxl4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/16210470
> 
> 
> Who's coming the longest distance for this meet?



Well, I'm coming from Florida (PBI); though I'll only be driving from ORD or MDW.


Cliff, I didn't notice from the ZIP b/c it's been too long, but when you mentioned Shererville, it hit me. I spent quite a bit of time at Cedar Lake growing up. My family had a cottage on the lake - next to the conference grounds off of Lauerman. Small world!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midasxl4* /forum/post/16212619
> 
> 
> Well, I'm coming from Florida (PBI); though I'll only be driving from ORD or MDW.
> 
> 
> Cliff, I didn't notice from the ZIP b/c it's been too long, but when you mentioned Shererville, it hit me. I spent quite a bit of time at Cedar Lake growing up. My family had a cottage on the lake - next to the conference grounds off of Lauerman. Small world!



Yeah it is! I love it out here man. Great Peeps.


----------



## bbfarmht

Two week and four days.



The only thing I'm worried about is I think that "midget stripper" might make me go blind!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bbfarmht* /forum/post/16215561
> 
> 
> Two week and four days.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I'm worried about is I think that "midget stripper" might make me go blind!



9 Eyes coming your way soon bro.


----------



## overclkr

Just a heads up guys. If you'd like to save a bit of cash, Arli (Bomrat) has room at his place he is selling for people to crash. It's about 30 mins from my house. PM him for details.










Cliffy


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16229924
> 
> 
> Just a heads up guys. If you'd like to save a bit of cash, Arli (Bomrat) has room at his place he is selling for people to crash. It's about 30 mins from my house. PM him for details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



So he is selling places to sleep ? How much less than the local motel rooms ? Does he have a nonsmoking king available ?


Art


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/16230081
> 
> 
> So he is selling places to sleep ? How much less than the local motel rooms ? Does he have a nonsmoking king available ?
> 
> 
> Art



Duh, I wasn't all the way awake yet.










No, not selling space, welcoming people that want to crash and not have to get a hotel room.


----------



## wkosmann

So, Big Dog. Its getting close, and I'm getting excited.


Exactly how many door prizes are there? Is that the Midget Strippers role?


Is Curt coming with fresh salmon? Do I need to bring ginger teriyaki glaze?


Inquiring minds want to know!!!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/16231912
> 
> 
> So, Big Dog. Its getting close, and I'm getting excited.
> 
> 
> Exactly how many door prizes are there? Is that the Midget Strippers role?
> 
> 
> Is Curt coming with fresh salmon? Do I need to bring ginger teriyaki glaze?
> 
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know!!!



Where the heck do I get a midget stripper from anyway??????










Is Curt coming?


I'm getting excited to! So much so that the 3rd of the triple stack is getting put in place this evening.










Cliffy


----------



## mark haflich

Has anyone done a tripple stack before? How many total ft/lamberts do you expect? Damn you are doing this 2 weeks in advance. The usual blend meet has the blend set up being done a day in advance and usually continues with the set up over the whole meet. You da man.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/16232889
> 
> 
> Has anyone done a tripple stack before? How many total ft/lamberts do you expect? Damn you are doing this 2 weeks in advance. The usual blend meet has the blend set up being done a day in advance and usually continues with the set up over the whole meet. You da man.



The last time I did this with Ken, we acheived 15 foot lamberts on my 10ft wide SMX with a measured on/off contrast ratio of over 500,000 to one.


----------



## mark haflich

Now I get it. Dat`s y u is wearing sun glasses in your avatar picture.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/16230081
> 
> 
> So he is selling places to sleep ? How much less than the local motel rooms ? Does he have a nonsmoking king available



Am I the only one having flashbacks to _Tommy Boy_ !??!?!



> Quote:
> Housekeeping. You want mint for pillow?
> 
> 
> Please go away - let me sleep - *for the love of God.*
> 
> 
> Housekeeping. You want me to **** *** ***?
> 
> 
> Hey, what kind of hotel is this?!?!?!





> Quote:
> Richard, were you watching _Spank_-travision?













I'm gettin' stoked... T-minus 16 days to play time...


SC


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Time is the fire in which we burn!!!


----------



## wallace1234

Aaahhhhhh....... 2 weeks from now, I'll be sitting in Indiana, having a bunch of cold ones, getting the BBQ started and chilling with good people!!!!!










Can't WAIT to see everyone!










wallace


----------



## overclkr

Awww hell yeah!!!!! I'm feelin' the love.










I'm hoping by the end of the night to have it all set up (just the third left to do now after touching up the stack).


Hopefully I wont be too tired to take a few screenshots. I did a quick touch up last night to make it watchable, and damn, I really think you guys are gonna dig it.










Cliffy


----------



## mark haflich

Cliffy. Change your tag line to 9 GUNZ (count em, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, FFFFFFF NINE).


----------



## bomrat

hi guys, just wanted to get a post on here... i am going to be up for the meet, i will have a couple spaces at my house for people who want a place to crash.. its pretty sparse but its free.


----------



## overclkr

Ladies and Gents, I present the Triple Stack.


----------



## Clarence

Day-umm!


----------



## IgnoringMyWife

Skadoosh!


----------



## overclkr

The List:


Wallace

Arli

Ken Whitcomb

Art and Angela Sonneborn

bbfarmht

Don_Kellogg

imprez25

nashou!!!!!!!!

Sir William

zamboniman

warrenP

Skylooker1

Blaine

dochlywd

Kipp and company

William and Mona

ecrabb + Guest

Garen

Midasxl4 (Phil)

MYSTERY GUEST


Did I miss anyone? I think I have a couple more spots open now so if interested, feel free to speak up!










Damn, I'm stoked!


Cliffy


----------



## zamboniman

Mystery Guest?










Are they short and bringing a portable shiny pole?










Actually I have a guess as to who this may be but I aint sayin


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zamboniman* /forum/post/16248769
> 
> 
> Mystery Guest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they short and bringing a portable shiny pole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have a guess as to who this may be but I aint sayin



Hehehehe, he said POLE.










As for the mystery guest, it's going to be our second time hanging out together. I'm really looking foward to it. Hopefully the wine will not have caused me to fall asleep by then.


Cliffy


----------



## Zues




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16234031
> 
> 
> The last time I did this with Ken, we acheived 15 foot lamberts on my 10ft wide SMX with a measured on/off contrast ratio of over 500,000 to one.




How do you get a better on-off with three g90's turning off vs 1?


----------



## warrenP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16248538
> 
> 
> The List:
> 
> 
> Wallace
> 
> Arli
> 
> Ken Whitcomb
> 
> Art and Angela Sonneborn
> 
> bbfarmht
> 
> Don_Kellogg
> 
> imprez25
> 
> nashou!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sir William
> 
> zamboniman
> 
> warrenP
> 
> Skylooker1
> 
> dochlywd
> 
> Kipp and company
> 
> William and Mona
> 
> ecrabb + Guest
> 
> Garen
> 
> Midasxl4 (Phil)
> 
> MYSTERY GUEST
> 
> 
> Did I miss anyone? I think I have a couple more spots open now so if interested, feel free to speak up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I'm stoked!
> 
> 
> Cliffy



I'd like to bring my buddy Steve, if that is all right. He is just getting into this hobby, and I know he would love to come along. Thanks!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *warrenP* /forum/post/16249027
> 
> 
> I'd like to bring my buddy Steve, if that is all right. He is just getting into this hobby, and I know he would love to come along. Thanks!



You could have five mo fo's and you'd be good.










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zues* /forum/post/16249025
> 
> 
> How do you get a better on-off with three g90's turning off vs 1?



You gotta see it to believe it.


----------



## winduptoy

Dog... you're not making this any easier with those screenshots. Seriously, I hope you all have a blast, getting high on eye candy, great food and fellowship. I hope the opportunity will come when I can make one of these events.


I know it's only screenshots but the uber-kontrast of your setup is evident all the way up here. Hope y'all remember yer SPF.


- toy dog


----------



## bomrat

need vacation..... need makers mark.....


----------



## warrenP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16249211
> 
> 
> You could have five mo fo's and you'd be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Sweet! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zues* /forum/post/16249025
> 
> 
> How do you get a better on-off with three g90's turning off vs 1?



One of the things with one is the low end is so low it is difficult to measure in. When one has on/off like this plus fL it is very very pretty.I've yet to see the triple but the stack is very impressive.


The big deal is any sustained low APL material. No digital can touch it.



Art


----------



## mark haflich

Boomrat. I`ll be in Lexington KY this Thurs - Sun for a weekend at Keeneland race track. Lexington is the center of the bourbon universe. They actually get a special labeled bottle each year and have a signing of the label at the track. People come from miles around and wait hours in line. Who signs! University of Kentucky football and basketball legends, coaches. Hell they have who clubs of Makers Mark good will ambassadors. They have little stickers and if they go into a bar or restaurant that doesn`t serve Makers Mark, they stick a little pasty on the bill statimg that they would have enjoyed the place more if it served Makers. I prefer Woodford Reserve myself. I owe you a gift for all the hospitality yoou showed myself and MP for a meet at Cliffy`s a few years back. Picking us up at the airport. Picking us up at 2AM in the morning when we trained back from a cubs game, yada yada. What bottle do you want. I`ll get it there.


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16249213
> 
> 
> You gotta see it to believe it.



Oh I have seen the light, and it was good!! Might want to get a few packs of depends for the audience.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I'm just surprised Cliff hasn't been visited by scientists, that theater is one of the darkest places on the face of the earth, perhaps the universe?. He takes APL scenes to a whole new level.


----------



## wallace1234

Aaahhhh............ 2 weeks from now, well I hope I can still see without having to wear 4 pairs of sunglasses.







Also, hope I have had some sort of sleep in the past 2-3 days!










Getting ready I am!!!!!!!!


wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/16252033
> 
> 
> Aaahhhh............ 2 weeks from now, well I hope I can still see without having to wear 4 pairs of sunglasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, hope I have had some sort of sleep in the past 2-3 days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready I am!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> wallace



Rest up brother. It'll be here before you know it........


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/16251744
> 
> 
> I'm just surprised Cliff hasn't been visited by scientists, that theater is one of the darkest places on the face of the earth, perhaps the universe?. He takes APL scenes to a whole new level.



You didn't know bro? Aliens visited me when I was a child.


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16252293
> 
> 
> You didn't know bro? Aliens visited me when I was a child.



What did the Mexicans have to say to you?


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/16253265
> 
> 
> What did the Mexicans have to say to you?



Dude you crack me up. We need to send you to Hollywood to be a comedian. Seriously.


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16253473
> 
> 
> Dude you crack me up. We need to send you to Hollywood to be a comedian. Seriously.



Comedian? Please no, not again. Those were dark days back in College. I quit because people were laughing at me.


----------



## mark haflich

Ta Da Boom.


----------



## Nasty N8

I may tag along with Zamboni if its cool I will talk to him this week.


Nate


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nasty N8* /forum/post/16261255
> 
> 
> I may tag along with Zamboni if its cool I will talk to him this week.
> 
> 
> Nate



Nate, man I am wanting that turbo for my GXP BIG TIME.











Cliff


----------



## zamboniman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16262249
> 
> 
> Nate, man I am wanting that turbo for my GXP BIG TIME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff



Dog... you've been talking about that for years


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zamboniman* /forum/post/16262685
> 
> 
> Dog... you've been talking about that for years



I know and I'm getting REAL CLOSE to pulling the trigger. Kiss my drivers license goodbye.


----------



## mp20748




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16262249
> 
> 
> Nate, man I am wanting that turbo for my GXP BIG TIME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff



I won't be able to make this trip this time, but the thought of being able to smoke that Pontiac GXP with my Volvo T5 is whats making me really miss not being able to be there.


ya see, I already got the TURBO..


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I gave up sports cars when I turned 21







but now I'm thinking of getting a 3000 GT VR4 so I can mod it to over 600 HP. Something to do when I'm at home.


----------



## zamboniman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/16264053
> 
> 
> I gave up sports cars when I turned 21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but now I'm thinking of getting a 3000 GT VR4 so I can mod it to over 600 HP. Something to do when I'm at home.



cause there's nothing better to do the 1 day you're home a year


----------



## skylooker1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/16264053
> 
> 
> I gave up sports cars when I turned 21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but now I'm thinking of getting a 3000 GT VR4 so I can mod it to over 600 HP. Something to do when I'm at home.



Dodge Steath Wanna Be


----------



## ecrabb

What's a Dodge Steath?











A 600HP 3000GT... That sounds like a project to keep you busy for awhile, Don.


SC


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16262249
> 
> 
> Nate, man I am wanting that turbo for my GXP BIG TIME.



Big HP + front-wheel drive = big trouble.


As I already told you, you don't want to put that much HP through the wheels that have to steer the car!



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## mark haflich

Cliff. You still have a valid license? That's another bet I lost!


----------



## mark haflich

Ken. He doesn't steer. He just lights the after burner.Brake? Just a full on and off switch.


----------



## Clarence

Cliff, are you still on the original tires?


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/16265324
> 
> 
> Cliff, are you still on the original tires?



LOL, hell no! My second set is bald already. I have to go get a third now!


----------



## zamboniman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16265353
> 
> 
> LOL, hell no! My second set is bald already. I have to go get a third now!



Ahh yes... pay to play.. the more fun the toys the bigger the bills that go with them..


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I was given one of those while I was in Florida I need to drive it home. But actually the Stealth was the copy cat


----------



## warrenP

I gave up my sports car when I was about 22... however I can feel the mid life crisis about to hit. Every time I go on a biz trip and need a rental, I now go for a fun sports car. Last trip was a convertible Z, that was fun to drive!


----------



## mark haflich

I am 64 and still driving a Miata, my 5th. You can make one of those fly with a stage 3 turbo and a few other goodies but I can't handle that anymore. A trucker in a pulling through a toll booth in a semi yelled at me that I was too old to drive that car anymore. I yelled back that he couldn't drive the semi anymore and should switch to a F5. Its quite a sight with the top down and my 100 lb Greater Swiss Mountain Dog sitting on the seat with her head above the top of the windshield.


----------



## mark haflich

Talk about a BIG Dawg.


----------



## mark haflich

Cliffy. I am curious about the heat output of a triple G90 stack. Do you vent the heat outside during the summer or do you watch nude?In the winter you must save a bundle on not having to heat your basement. Hell my 9500LC put out so much heat in the summer, I often had to open the french doors to the outside in the back of my theater.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/16266336
> 
> 
> Cliffy. I am curious about the heat output of a triple G90 stack. Do you vent the heat outside during the summer or do you watch nude?In the winter you must save a bundle on not having to heat your basement. Hell my 9500LC put out so much heat in the summer, I often had to open the french doors to the outside in the back of my theater.



The G90's are vented out of the theater, with the exception of the temporary third. Plus there is Air Conditioning in there for the summer.


Cliffy


----------



## ecrabb

For some reason, I have a feeling there's going to be a massive amount of hot air in your house, Cliffy - whether the stack fired up or not.











SC


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb* /forum/post/16266932
> 
> 
> For some reason, I have a feeling there's going to be a massive amount of hot air in your house, Cliffy - whether the stack fired up or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SC


----------



## mark haflich

Hot air, pretty women and cold beer. Remember the battle cry. Holy Fecal! Look at them blacks!


----------



## overclkr




----------



## Don_Kellogg

I want to see the upper left corner when facing the screen.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/16268459
> 
> 
> I want to see the upper left corner when facing the screen.



Like this?


----------



## mark haflich

Ah. A screen shot from the 5th Element. Nice.


----------



## mark haflich

eriously, very nice geometry Cliffy and overlayment. I remember in my CRT days spending hours on just green geometry from one projector and doing it in a manner that didn`t introduce significant banding. Hours and hours.


how many hours did obtainment of your results require?


One of the nice things about me now going single chip bulb illuminated is that there are literally no geometry or convergence adjustments. I spent last night watching basketball and never touched anything on the projector other than the on\\off switch. I don`t miss the Fing with the projector though in a peverse way I enjoyed it for many years and I fully respect your efforts to do the tripple stack and the enjoyment you and others will receive from your efforts..


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Looks pretty good.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Nah looks great


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/16275127
> 
> 
> Nah looks great



Eh, plenty of work to do yet.










Did you see the footage on the Tea Parties today? No, BTW, I'm not talking about FOX NEWS.










Really looking foward to next weekend big dog. Gonna be a BLAST!










Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Yeah it's coming up fast they tried to lock me into working this weekend. If you need help this weekend I'm hoping I will be free to assist. But I have next weekend off fo sho.


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16268934
> 
> 
> Like this?



Nice!


----------



## Nasty N8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16263696
> 
> 
> I know and I'm getting REAL CLOSE to pulling the trigger. Kiss my drivers license goodbye.



Na if will just make alot of smoke tell them there is something wrong with it.


Oh and you must be joking on the 3000GT those motors are JUNK and will never stay together stock much less some power added.


Nate


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nasty N8* /forum/post/16279330
> 
> 
> Na if will just make alot of smoke tell them there is something wrong with it.
> 
> 
> Oh and you must be joking on the 3000GT those motors are JUNK and will never stay together stock much less some power added.
> 
> 
> Nate



Here ya go:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwQ9f4cwCpk


----------



## Nasty N8

Oh yes those motors are the **** thats all I work on is LSx base cars. Its the 3000GT I am referring to there may be some fast ones but they do not stay together long.


----------



## zamboniman

Next thing I know you guys will be trying to get me to put some type of forced injection, CAI, and whoknows what on my poor little SI.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nasty N8* /forum/post/16280637
> 
> 
> Oh yes those motors are the **** thats all I work on is LSx base cars. Its the 3000GT I am referring to there may be some fast ones but they do not stay together long.



Have you done the turbo yet on my car? I'm freakin' itchin like no tomorrow for that damn turbo. From what I understand, out side of that kit, all I need is a small mod to the tranny and I'm good to go.


Watching that vid, it looks like around 100, it loses it and hits back at 120. That is some serious ass muscle for that size motor.


Cliff


----------



## overclkr

Exactly one week from now, some of the boys and I are going to be kicking it in the theater. Too cool.










Cliffy


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16283050
> 
> 
> Exactly one week from now, some of the boys and I are going to be kicking it in the theater. Too cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy
















































This time next week, aaahhh, yes







, !!! I'll be there before you guys crash this time; I promise.


Been surfing for the midget strippers and I'm ready!

















wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/16283268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time next week, aaahhh, yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , !!! I'll be there before you guys crash this time; I promise.
> 
> 
> Been surfing for the midget strippers and I'm ready!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallace


































Hell yeah bro. Time's a gettin' close. I am so looking foward to hanging with you. Fantastic conversation coming Brother.


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Can't wait yo.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/16283405
> 
> 
> Can't wait yo.



What ya doin tomorrow? You home?


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Home for now yes, I have a long day a head of me unless something changes. I'll give you a call when I know more. Have a lead on a very good job







designing data centers got a lot of peer reviews to do tomorrow, white papers and conference callage.


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/16283541
> 
> 
> Home for now yes, I have a long day a head of me unless something changes. I'll give you a call when I know more. Have a lead on a very good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> designing data centers got a lot of peer reviews to do tomorrow, white papers and conference callage.



Can't wait to hang with you guys! Don't forget to bring Cheech and Chong with you.







You crack me up big dog!!!


I hope you'll be at the meet for a good while.


wallace


----------



## wallace1234

OH! Almost forgot!


Need to remind Ken to bring some of that good beer! (yeah, yeah, I know we can buy it at the "booze store" (right down the road from the bong store and wine place







) ), but it's better when Ken brings it from 100 miles away.......................................











wallace


----------



## overclkr

Hehehehe, he said BONG.


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/16283631
> 
> 
> Can't wait to hang with you guys! Don't forget to bring Cheech and Chong with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You crack me up big dog!!!
> 
> 
> I hope you'll be at the meet for a good while.
> 
> 
> wallace



Oh yeah which Bells Beer does Ken like again.. hmmmmm.


Oh I'll be around for a while you can count on that. I'll probably be down Friday night to help setup etc.


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mp20748* /forum/post/16263947
> 
> 
> I won't be able to make this trip this time, but the thought of being able to smoke that Pontiac GXP with my Volvo T5 is whats making me really miss not being able to be there.
> 
> 
> ya see, I already got the TURBO..



MP,

I still have room for you in my ride.


Mark,

You too!


Hhhhmm, I could hook up a DC/AC inverter, hook up the BBQ Smoker, small refrig to keep my beer cold, and, hook up Doc's g90 for viewing pleasure!










That would be one heck of a ride to remember!
























wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/16283771
> 
> 
> MP,
> 
> I still have room for you in my ride.
> 
> 
> Mark,
> 
> You too!
> 
> 
> Hhhhmm, I could hook up a DC/AC inverter, hook up the BBQ Smoker, small refrig to keep my beer cold, and, hook up Doc's g90 for viewing pleasure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be one heck of a ride to remember!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallace



Hell yeah, I cant think of a single reason why MP is not coming? It's been way too long. Hell I've been out there three times to his one.


----------



## dochlywd

As long as you are projecting onto an acoustically transparant screen, there shouldn't be too much wind resistance either!











Doc


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/16283733
> 
> 
> Oh yeah which Bells Beer does Ken like again.. hmmmmm.



Two Hearted Ale...


YEAH, BABY!



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## midasxl4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/16232889
> 
> 
> Has anyone done a tripple stack before?



It used to be a regular occurrence in the pro world before analog light valves like the ILAs and Talarias came around. Triple stacks were one reason why I became a 'screech' instead of a 'vidiot.' They weren't fun to get up and running with a short load-in.


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D6500Ken* /forum/post/16286187
> 
> 
> Two Hearted Ale...
> 
> 
> YEAH, BABY!
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Whitcomb



Me thinks, Me needs to go to the store. Beer and $240 worth of Pudd'in


----------



## overclkr

The List:


Wallace

Arli

Ken Whitcomb

Art and Angela Sonneborn

bbfarmht

Don_Kellogg

imprez25

nashou!!!!!!!!

Sir William

zamboniman

warrenP

Skylooker1

Blaine

dochlywd

Kipp and company

William and Mona

ecrabb + Guest

Garen

Midasxl4 (Phil)

MYSTERY GUEST


Did I forget anyone? If you need my address for directions PLEASE PM ME and I will foward it to you. Guys I am REALLY looking foward to this!


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midasxl4* /forum/post/16286810
> 
> 
> It used to be a regular occurrence in the pro world before analog light valves like the ILAs and Talarias came around. Triple stacks were one reason why I became a 'screech' instead of a 'vidiot.' They weren't fun to get up and running with a short load-in.



I could imagine!!!! But man I'll tell ya, after the time is spent, OH MY. DAMN!!!!


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16290962
> 
> Guys I am REALLY looking foward to this!
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Oh yeah!!!


Same here! Heck, I'm starting some BBQ now as a warm up for next week. 10-12 hours slow smoking baby!! JB and MP are coming over tomorrow (today?) bringing Doc's g90. So, dont want anyone to go home hungry.......










Better stop drinking now to prep for good times ahead.




NAW!!!!!!!!!!!!


wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/16291147
> 
> 
> Oh yeah!!!
> 
> 
> Same here! Heck, I'm starting some BBQ now as a warm up for next week. 10-12 hours slow smoking baby!! JB and MP are coming over tomorrow (today?) bringing Doc's g90. So, dont want anyone to go home hungry.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better stop drinking now to prep for good times ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NAW!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> wallace



Both of them need to get their asses in the car with you and come out to see this. If they only knew..........
























BIG DOG, I cant wait. We gonna be CHILLIN' REAL SOON. High 60's and sunny next weekend for the forcast!!!!!!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/16090363
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> Do you have room for me and the wife to attend???



Bro? How's it hangin?


How much ammo you got????


----------



## Don_Kellogg

WOW 10-12 hours slow smoking baby. Seriously? that's how I like my meat smoked.


----------



## zamboniman

Last butt I smoked was a solid 19 hours or so... tossed a couple big hunks of hickory in there.... was AWESOME


----------



## Ridebreck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/16291280
> 
> 
> WOW 10-12 hours slow smoking baby. Seriously? that's how I like my meat smoked.



Must be into that tantric stuff.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Man I'm hungry, damn...


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/16291317
> 
> 
> Man I'm hungry, dam...



That would be Damn to you sir.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Dam, Damn, Pool, Pound..


Want a Fresca? I want to be good...


----------



## warrenP

Hey guys,


I just got back from Cliff's, he was kind enough to give me a sneak peek. Just awesome, that is unreal. Unfair might be a better word!


I just sat and smiled. It didn't matter what we watched, just smiles... georgeous scenery - smiles, incredible interiors - smiles, someone getting their head cut off with a sword - yep, all smiles...










Looking forward to next week, and the chance to meet many of you.


Thanks for the preview Cliff, it was worth the drive!


----------



## bbfarmht

Well if things work out right I'm running past Cliffs on Friday. I might have a new bed for my truck to pick up in Michigan.


Last season was pretty hard on my fenders







, and I spend too much time on the road to let them not be road worthy.


Seven more days


----------



## MadMrH

Cliff,


Wish I was there,


Can't wait to see the pics.


Andy.


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16290962
> 
> The List:
> 
> 
> Wallace
> 
> Arli
> 
> Ken Whitcomb
> 
> Art and Angela Sonneborn
> 
> bbfarmht
> 
> Don_Kellogg
> 
> imprez25
> 
> nashou!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sir William
> 
> zamboniman
> 
> warrenP
> 
> Skylooker1
> 
> Blaine
> 
> dochlywd
> 
> Kipp and company
> 
> William and Mona
> 
> ecrabb + Guest
> 
> Garen
> 
> Midasxl4 (Phil)
> 
> MYSTERY GUEST
> 
> 
> Did I forget anyone? If you need my address for directions PLEASE PM ME and I will foward it to you. Guys I am REALLY looking foward to this!
> 
> 
> Cliffy



My name has never been so big !







One week to go !


Art


----------



## HT_Fan

Cliff,


I wish now that I would have told my work that I couldn't attend the national sales show...especially since they just gave me a beautiful new bowling style shirt for this event (I'll be doing my best Roy Munson impression in Nashville next weekend - sans the oxygen bar)!


I hate it that I'm gonna miss your little 9 guns-a-blazin soiree...enjoy the time together...should be a fun time!


Tom


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/16291372
> 
> 
> Want a Fresca? I want to be good...



"Do drugs, Donnie?"


"Every day"


"Good... So what's the problem?"












Ken Whitcomb


----------



## Art Sonneborn

No matter what ,_Caddy Shack_ quotes will bring a smile to my face.










Nice work Ken but in the remake I vote for Don as judge Smails


Here's one I like:


"This is a hybrid. This is a cross, ah, of Bluegrass, Kentucky Bluegrass, Featherbed Bent, and Northern California Sensemilia. The amazing stuff about this is, that you can play 36 holes on it in the afternoon, take it home and just get stoned to the bejeezus-belt that night on this stuff."


Art


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *warrenP* /forum/post/16291396
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I just got back from Cliff's, he was kind enough to give me a sneak peek. Just awesome, that is unreal. Unfair might be a better word!
> 
> 
> I just sat and smiled. It didn't matter what we watched, just smiles... georgeous scenery - smiles, incredible interiors - smiles, someone getting their head cut off with a sword - yep, all smiles...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to next week, and the chance to meet many of you.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the preview Cliff, it was worth the drive!



Thanks for stopping by Warren. Really good to see you and great ideas to boot!










We'll see you again in a week!


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HT_Fan* /forum/post/16292225
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> 
> I wish now that I would have told my work that I couldn't attend the national sales show...especially since they just gave me a beautiful new bowling style shirt for this event (I'll be doing my best Roy Munson impression in Nashville next weekend - sans the oxygen bar)!
> 
> 
> I hate it that I'm gonna miss your little 9 guns-a-blazin soiree...enjoy the time together...should be a fun time!
> 
> 
> Tom



You'll be here in spirit.


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D6500Ken* /forum/post/16292232
> 
> 
> "Do drugs, Donnie?"
> 
> 
> "Every day"
> 
> 
> "Good... So what's the problem?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Whitcomb



I don't want to end up in the lumber yard =8^)


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16291244
> 
> 
> Bro? How's it hangin?
> 
> 
> How much ammo you got????



Hanging about 8 1/2" Fortunately I stocked up on ammo and guns last year before the rush. How about you? I am very excited to bring the wife to her first HT meet. This is a special occasion....
























Monster Vodka tonight...Oh, I am sorry, wrong thread....


----------



## zamboniman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/16295838
> 
> 
> I don't want to end up in the lumber yard =8^)



you own a lumber yard don't you...... I notice you don't spend much time there


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/16296175
> 
> 
> Hanging about 8 1/2" Fortunately I stocked up on ammo and guns last year before the rush. How about you? I am very excited to bring the wife to her first HT meet. This is a special occasion....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monster Vodka tonight...Oh, I am sorry, wrong thread....



Lookin' foward to seeing you bro. It's been a while!


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Almost here, but yet so far away.


----------



## overclkr

T MINUS 5

The List:


Wallace

Arli

Ken Whitcomb

Art and Angela Sonneborn

bbfarmht

Don_Kellogg

imprez25

nashou!!!!!!!!

Sir William

zamboniman

warrenP

Skylooker1

Blaine

dochlywd

Kipp and company

William and Mona

ecrabb + Guest

Garen

Midasxl4 (Phil)

MYSTERY GUEST


Did I forget anyone? If you need my address for directions PLEASE PM ME and I will foward it to you. Guys I am REALLY looking foward to this!


Cliffy


----------



## zamboniman

NastyN8 may be coming down with Garen and I if it's OK??????????


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zamboniman* /forum/post/16302659
> 
> 
> NastyN8 may be coming down with Garen and I if it's OK??????????



You don't even have to ask.


----------



## mark haflich

That would be as silly as asking Cliffy if he had any more beer or another round of amo.


----------



## sandbagger

Big Dog.... got room for a possible one more?


just got back from the GTG last weekend at zamboni's and heard about this one. then on the drive back a buddy calls me and asks if I am interested in flying to SC, pick up a guys truck trailer and race car and take it up to Road America(elkhart lake wi). not sure if I am at this point and if not I would love to attend.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16232018
> 
> 
> Where the heck do I get a midget stripper from anyway??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



I am pretty sure with one phone call I can handle this problem











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/16283733
> 
> 
> Oh yeah which Bells Beer does Ken like again.. hmmmmm.
> 
> 
> Oh I'll be around for a while you can count on that. I'll probably be down Friday night to help setup etc.



Didnt I bring the Two Hearted Ale last time or was that the time before? I think I missed one there some how


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sandbagger* /forum/post/16306545
> 
> 
> Big Dog.... got room for a possible one more?
> 
> 
> just got back from the GTG last weekend at zamboni's and heard about this one. then on the drive back a buddy calls me and asks if I am interested in flying to SC, pick up a guys truck trailer and race car and take it up to Road America(elkhart lake wi). not sure if I am at this point and if not I would love to attend.



By all means bro, come on out! Your more than welcome.










Oh, and PM me with the details of that Midget stripper!!!!!










Cliffy


----------



## wkosmann

Yo Big Dog;


The BBQ God is bringing some special goodies: one bottle for Friday night, and one bottle for Saturday night. The Good Stuff. No touchee until I get there on Friday, about lunch time.










Little Dog


----------



## Don_Kellogg

It's almost that time.


----------



## bbfarmht

Holy wow I think that Don is the official transporter for this meet.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/16309758
> 
> 
> Yo Big Dog;
> 
> 
> The BBQ God is bringing some special goodies: one bottle for Friday night, and one bottle for Saturday night. The Good Stuff. No touchee until I get there on Friday, about lunch time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Dog



You got it William! See you this weekend!


Cliff


----------



## overclkr

T MINUS 4

The List:


Wallace

Arli

Ken Whitcomb

Art and Angela Sonneborn

bbfarmht

Don_Kellogg

imprez25

nashou!!!!!!!!

Sir William

zamboniman

warrenP

Skylooker1

Blaine

dochlywd

Kipp and company

William and Mona

ecrabb + Guest

Garen

Midasxl4 (Phil)

MYSTERY GUEST

Sandbagger


If you need my address for directions PLEASE PM ME and I will foward it to you.


Cliffy


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bbfarmht* /forum/post/16312379
> 
> 
> Holy wow I think that Don is the official transporter for this meet.



Hey Don,


When are you leaving?


I have some G70 lenses and c-elements that I'm donating to Adam that I'd like for you to take. But I'm in San Jose. The lenses are removed, but I didn't have a good way to box them up for transit.


If you have time, can you swing by my house and grab them? I'll call my wife and give her the heads up.


If you're really sitting around for the next couple of days with nothing better to do before your trip, you can go ahead and remove the 3 c-elements for Adam, too. It's easy to do by just removing a few screws... I removed the red one, but then I had to put it back on because I didn't have an easy way to drain the glycol. Plus, I didn't have anything to store the bare c-elements in. If you want to drag the whole thing down to your house (or to Chicago to let Adam do it), go for it. I'm just going to sell the remaining G70 boards.


I meant to do this (and a dozen other things) last weekend before I left, but last weekend was a madhouse.


-Clarence


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/16313480
> 
> 
> Hey Don,
> 
> 
> When are you leaving?
> 
> 
> I have some G70 lenses and c-elements that I'm donating to Adam that I'd like for you to take. But I'm in San Jose. The lenses are removed, but I didn't have a good way to box them up for transit.
> 
> 
> If you have time, can you swing by my house and grab them? I'll call my wife and give her the heads up.
> 
> 
> If you're really sitting around for the next couple of days with nothing better to do before your trip, you can go ahead and remove the 3 c-elements for Adam, too. It's easy to do by just removing a few screws... I removed the red one, but then I had to put it back on because I didn't have an easy way to drain the glycol. Plus, I didn't have anything to store the bare c-elements in. If you want to drag the whole thing down to your house (or to Chicago to let Adam do it), go for it. I'm just going to sell the remaining G70 boards.
> 
> 
> I meant to do this (and a dozen other things) last weekend before I left, but last weekend was a madhouse.
> 
> 
> -Clarence



Leaving Thursday morning. But, I'll drop by tomorrow afternoon and pick up the parts. I'll also try to remove the c-elements, but not sure about draining the glycol; I've never messed with them. Not sure I could get the entire pj loaded as I still can't use my left arm for heaving stuff.


Luckily, moving Doc's g90 from William's truck to mine was easy last Saturday. Although William and MP did all the lifting and moving (they thought I was helping and lifting; just faking it





















)


I'll pm you.


wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/16315222
> 
> 
> Leaving Thursday morning. But, I'll drop by tomorrow afternoon and pick up the parts. I'll also try to remove the c-elements, but not sure about draining the glycol; I've never messed with them. Not sure I could get the entire pj loaded as I still can't use my left arm for heaving stuff.
> 
> 
> Luckily, moving Doc's g90 from William's truck to mine was easy last Saturday. Although William and MP did all the lifting and moving (they thought I was helping and lifting; just faking it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> I'll pm you.
> 
> 
> wallace



Big dog, just take off the seal on top of the tube, then drain. It's like 6 screws if I remember correctly.










WHOO HOO!!!!!!!!! 70's AND SUNNY STARTING THURSDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16315360
> 
> 
> Big dog, just take off the seal on top of the tube, then drain. It's like 6 screws if I remember correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHOO HOO!!!!!!!!! 70's AND SUNNY STARTING THURSDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!



Easier said than done for someone that's only messed with ac pjs.










William better be glad what I'm bringing is not beer (I dont like wine). Otherwise, it might not have lasted till today, let alone Friday!!!










DAMNNNN!!! I'm getting anxiety!!! Can't wait.


BTW, it's always sunny driving your way.

















wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/16315667
> 
> 
> Easier said than done for someone that's only messed with ac pjs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William better be glad what I'm bringing is not beer (I dont like wine). Otherwise, it might not have lasted till today, let alone Friday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMNNNN!!! I'm getting anxiety!!! Can't wait.
> 
> 
> BTW, it's always sunny driving your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallace




LOL, yeah, he let me know about the treat.










Tomorrow night bro!!!!!


----------



## overclkr

T minus 3!!!!!!


----------



## CIR-Engineering

Well, I officially can't make it










We need to talk on the phone though Cliff so give me a ring when you feel like it.


craigr


----------



## Don_Kellogg

AHHHH YEAH, tick tick...


----------



## Kipp Jones

Cliff,

What time are things starting?


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/16321947
> 
> 
> What time are things starting?



Dittos, here. Timing would be good... Not necessarily to know how early in the morning I need to leave, but more to know in advance how far over the speed limit I'll be driving to be able sleep in until 8 am.










SC


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/16321947
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> What time are things starting?


*I figure about 1pm central BIG DOG!*


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb* /forum/post/16322098
> 
> 
> Dittos, here. Timing would be good... Not necessarily to know how early in the morning I need to leave, but more to know in advance how far over the speed limit I'll be driving to be able sleep in until 8 am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SC



No worries bro, I'm sure we'll be hangin' well into the evening!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CIR-Engineering* /forum/post/16318427
> 
> 
> Well, I officially can't make it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to talk on the phone though Cliff so give me a ring when you feel like it.
> 
> 
> craigr



I'll try to give you a shout some time tomorrow.


Cliff


----------



## overclkr

Did anyone who is coming pick up Sin City on Blue Ray? If so, could ya please bring it with?????










Cliff


----------



## wallace1234

Almost time to rock 'n roll!


Picked up Adam's lens from Clarence's today.


Still trying to figure out how to get this dam g90 hooked-up for the ride out there.

















William,

I aint no wine drinker, but those bottles are looking good right-about-now! The wife likes red, so, I hope I can keep away from them...










Clarence,

I sent pm regarding the runco.

















Adam,

I know you really dont want that runco you have; you need to bring it along with you and I'll take good care of it.... I'll trade you about 375 beenie babies for it.










I should be chilling on a cold brewsky this time tomorrow, getting an early sneek-peek on the triple stack.


wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/16323072
> 
> 
> 
> I should be chilling on a cold brewsky this time tomorrow, getting an early sneek-peek on the triple stack.
> 
> 
> wallace



Hell yeah bro. I should be able to muster up something for you.










Man we gotta live this one up Don. Big time. Gonna be a BEAUTIFUL weekend!!!!!!!!!! I'm damn near tempted to drop my boat in for a spin on Friday.

















Cliffy


----------



## sandbagger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16323129
> 
> 
> Hell yeah bro. I should be able to muster up something for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man we gotta live this one up Don. Big time. Gonna be a BEAUTIFUL weekend!!!!!!!!!! I'm damn near tempted to drop my boat in for a spin on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



And I am half tempted to jump on the scooter(HD V-Rod) and come out


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sandbagger* /forum/post/16323163
> 
> 
> And I am half tempted to jump on the scooter(HD V-Rod) and come out



That is one bad ass bike. You definitely have good taste fo sho.


----------



## wkosmann




> Quote:
> I'm damn near tempted to drop my boat in for a spin on Friday.



Please wait til I get there!!!!!


----------



## sandbagger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16323263
> 
> 
> That is one bad ass bike. You definitely have good taste fo sho.



I liked the models I had posing on it at arts better


----------



## bbfarmht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16322624
> 
> 
> Did anyone who is coming pick up Sin City on Blue Ray? If so, could ya please bring it with?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff



Cliff I haven't picked that one up yet. But I do have "Wanted" and "Kung Fu Panda". Awsome transfers. If you want me to bring those also just say so.


I've got the anamorphic lens and "Capricorn One" ready for transit. Not the best color on it anymore but its still cool.


----------



## mark haflich

Cliffy. check out the too much contrast thread in the over $3K digital forum. Some of your latest screen shots are posted and discussed over there.


And what do you mean by hanging late in the evening. You mean into the early morning hours. Take a deep breath.


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/16327472
> 
> 
> Cliffy. check out the too much contrast thread in the over $3K digital forum. Some of your latest screen shots are posted and discussed over there.
> 
> 
> And what do you mean by hanging late in the evening. You mean into the early morning hours. Take a deep breath.



Too Much? WTF? in this hobby that statement has no meaning.


----------



## mark haflich

I agree, But the the thread has some interesting content and Cliffy's latest screen shots were posted over there by some one and there were some interesting comments on them.


I wish I could come. Its just not the same without minority representation. A liberal Jewish gun control freak. But I even know guns don't kill, its those damn bullets.


----------



## Nasty N8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16322624
> 
> 
> Did anyone who is coming pick up Sin City on Blue Ray? If so, could ya please bring it with?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff



I just got in The Spirit should look really good too.


Nate


----------



## sandbagger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16306791
> 
> 
> By all means bro, come on out! Your more than welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and PM me with the details of that Midget stripper!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



you dont mind if I bring someone do ya..... she is only 4'2"


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sandbagger* /forum/post/16331331
> 
> 
> you dont mind if I bring someone do ya..... she is only 4'2"




Bring her damnit! Make it happen!


----------



## wallace1234

The party has begun.














Well, had a few hours of sleep, woke up as my back is killing me and thought I would post.


Triple Stack! Those of you who are able to see this, you wont forget it; I promise.


Get here at 8:30 (11 hours and 55 minute drive for me). Find out Arli and Ken are already here.







Grab a nice cold Alpha King (thanks Ken), head to the ht. So, I'm walking into the ht in front of the screen and Cliff turns on all 3 g90s! It reminded me of a nuclear blast it was so bright! "I see the light and it is bright!"


Watch some scenes from Dark Knight, Sin City and Casanova. Just too dam cool! White is white and Black is black and I mean that!


A storm was making it's way across the area, so Ken, Cliff and me go outside to enjoy some wine and beer and watch the lightning show. Very cool but kinda spooky.







And so the street light across the street is really bugging us and the view. (We had discussed the street light and how to put it out last time.) Cliff says, "That's it; I'm putting that thing out." Guns would have made too much noise, so that was out.










So Cliff says he knows how to get into the base of the light and take off the wire nuts from the electric service into the light. I thought, no dam way. He said yes! He goes back in, gets a screw driver, Ken gets his flashlight, I stood back and dialed 91 on my cell phone. I wanted to be ready to hit the last 1 in case Cliff or Ken got zapped!!!

















But to my amazment, they did it without getting the crap shocked out of them. I felt like I was watching a couple of juvenile deliquents!


Oh yeah, the ht is not lacking any bass. They installed 2 of Arli's sub and Crown amps!










Well, I drank all Ken's beer, so need to try to catch a few more hours of shut-eye. What a way to start the week-end off; a true blast!


wallace


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I'll see you guys around 1 or 2 today, sorry I couldn't make it on Thursday too much going on at work.


----------



## Gino AUS

I so wish I was there again!


----------



## IgnoringMyWife




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/16332238
> 
> 
> The party has begun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stood back and dialed 91 on my cell phone. I wanted to be ready to hit the last 1 in case Cliff or Ken got zapped!!!



If this is what the pre-meet festivities are like, I can't wait to see what happens Saturday!


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IgnoringMyWife* /forum/post/16332443
> 
> 
> If this is what the pre-meet festivities are like, I can't wait to see what happens Saturday!

















Buckle up!


wallace


----------



## midasxl4

Jumping on a jet in just a few minutes... Can't wait to put faces with some of these legendary names.







See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Curt Palme

Sucks, my customer paid today, about 2 weeks too late to grab a flight, and I don't trust my 200K mile Rav 4 to drive 2 days straight each way.


Hoist a cold one for me, but you can bet I'll be there next year.


You all suck!










Make it a month or two later next year, and I will drive the 2154 miles...


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Wrapping things up see you soon.


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/16335322
> 
> 
> Wrapping things up see you soon.



Hurry up! Reservations at Ginos tonight!!!


wallace


----------



## overclkr

17 Foot Lamberts

*Muwahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## deanzsyclone

Sounds like fun, wish you lived closer, take some pics, and have a blast


----------



## nashou66

Man I wish I could have made it !!! Sorry your Komrad







couldn't make it Cliff, Play some of that Wallstreetpro on the stack for me will ya !!!


Athanasios


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nashou66* /forum/post/16337678
> 
> 
> Man I wish I could have made it !!! Sorry your Komrad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couldn't make it Cliff, Play some of that Wallstreetpro on the stack for me will ya !!!
> 
> 
> Athanasios










I'm bummed.


It's all good though bro. I understand.










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




----------



## Clarence

I flew back from San Jose tonight and they had screens in each seatback. The inflight map showed that we flew about 30-40 miles south of Chicago. I looked out the window looking for the lumens from your G-270 setup and listened for the subs. Wish I was there.


Hey, Cliff, did you see GM killed Pontiac today?


----------



## Don_Kellogg

It's going to be fun folks see you soon.


----------



## wallace1234

It's officially show time!


wallace


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/16339282
> 
> 
> It's officially show time!



Maybe it is over THERE! Over here, it's "Wait in line at the DOT to replace your drivers license... That expired THURSDAY..." time.


Argggghhhhh!


SC


----------



## Curt Palme

Pictures? Or are you all too drunk to take any??/ Blinded by the light perhaps?




Haahahahahahahaha!


----------



## warrenP

Leaving in two minutes.. see you in two hours!


----------



## sandbagger

walking out the door in a few seconds.... see you in 3hrs 57min or sooner


going to drive it since they are calling for 80% rain after about 9pm tonight and I know these things go late


----------



## mark haflich

Gino wishes he was in Indiana and I wish I was in Australia. But for the rest of the weekend, those of us that couldn`t be at Cliffy`s wish we could be there. Have a great time all and you guys driving keep the rubber side down and the shiney side up.


----------



## wkosmann

Ladies & Gentlemen;


It is with extreme pleasure that the BBQ God and I announce the date of the 2009 East Coast Blend Meet: Saturday, 2009 October 17.


We hope you all can come to gorgeous Northern Virginia in the Fall, and enjoy the MP Mod'd Matched Marquee 9500LC Ultras blended on the 12' wide SmX screen in action. Not as much light as the Triple Stack, but fun none the less.


I will now start a new thread on this Meet at both this site and Curte's site.


Don & William


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/16339978
> 
> 
> Pictures? Or are you all too drunk to take any??/ Blinded by the light perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haahahahahahahaha!



A littlle of both.................. I'll post some this in a few........


Wish you we're here....


wallace


----------



## overclkr

hahah mark was post 420


----------



## Kipp Jones

I just arrived back home from the meet. As always, Cliff and Amy are great hosts and some of the finest people I have ever met. It was great to see the gang, Ken, Mike, Kevin, Arli, William and others. Art, sorry we missed you and Angela. Our daughter was a bit restless at home with Grandma. This was my wifes first meet and she really enjoyed meeting everyone, especially Amy.


Ok, on to the triple stack....As Cliff would say "F**k yeah, thats how its done!!!" "Nine Guns A Blazing" was simply insane. The contrast ratio was off the charts. Talk in the room was >600,000:1. It was all that and then some. White was white, black was black. Cliff has achieved video excellence and taking the bar up another notch. Simply put, it does not get than this folks.


The audio was killer, from the thundering bass during King Kong to the sword fight in Kill Bill, it definitely is a well calibrated system that takes control of your senses and manipulates them to really make you feel like you are there.


In summary, Cliff's "Nine Guns A Blazing" HT is the pinnacle of home theater. It is insane performance but I have come to expect no less from Cliff. Good job big dog!!!
























I can't wait until next time.


----------



## Kipp Jones

This thread is way too quiet....did the power go out at Cliff's with the storms or was it the wiring on the street light??? I want pictures....


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/16343253
> 
> 
> This thread is way too quiet....did the power go out at Cliff's with the storms or was it the wiring on the street light??? I want pictures....



Nah, we have just been glued to the theater all night now that all the movement in the kitchen is over.










The boys are watching House of a 1,000 corpses right now drooling on ANSI AND BLACKS!!!!










I've gotta post that preview on youtube damnit.










Kipp bro, damn dude it was a fine time chatting with you and your wife. You are REAL PEEPS!!!


Cliffy


----------



## IgnoringMyWife




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16343449
> 
> 
> Nah, we have just been glued to the theater all night now that all the movement in the kitchen is over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boys are watching House of a 1,000 corpses right now drooling on ANSI AND BLACKS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotta post that preview on youtube damnit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kipp bro, damn dude it was a fine time chatting with you and your wife. You are REAL PEEPS!!!
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Words cannot begin to explain. Thanks for the experience Cliffy!


----------



## overclkr

Dark Night slapped the crap out of anything in my theater tonight......


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IgnoringMyWife* /forum/post/16343495
> 
> 
> Words cannot begin to explain. Thanks for the experience Cliffy!



Talk to me big dog. I wanna hear.


----------



## dochlywd

Thanks once again to Amy and Cliffy for opening up their "half-way" house to us! Anyone jones-ing for some serious on/off contrast, this is the only place on the planet to get your fix! Cliffy's "stuff" is the purest of the pure and will give you the "high" that you will be forever searching for! All you do is walk up to the front door, ring the special bell, take your shoes off, sign in, proceed to the "stairway to heaven", take a seat, tap your vein a couple of times, and just let your eyes roll into the back of your head as The Dark Night takes you to places you've never been before!!!


F_cking Awesome!!!!! And just when you think your starting to come down a little bit, Don takes his meat and shoves it into your mouth bringing you right back up their again! That **** is the bomb! Easy fellas! It's the pulled pork and beef brisket I'm talking about!











Thanks again!!!!


Doc


Oh yeah, it's also the only place in town where people are willing to trasnsport this "drug" across state lines and deliver it to you in person. A special thanks to Don and William! Two of the best "Transporters" in the biz!


----------



## overclkr

The door greeter. You had to push his name tag to get in.

















We don't even need a reason.


----------



## overclkr

The man of the hour. Mr. Ken Whitcomb.


----------



## overclkr

Yo AVS and to the AVS crew that attended. THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## overclkr

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dochlywd* /forum/post/16344113
> 
> 
> Thanks once again to Amy and Cliffy for opening up their "half-way" house to us! Anyone jones-ing for some serious on/off contrast, this is the only place on the planet to get your fix! Cliffy's "stuff" is the purest of the pure and will give you the "high" that you will be forever searching for! All you do is walk up to the front door, ring the special bell, take your shoes off, sign in, proceed to the "stairway to heaven", take a seat, tap your vein a couple of times, and just let your eyes roll into the back of your head as The Dark Night takes you to places you've never been before!!!
> 
> 
> F_cking Awesome!!!!! And just when you think your starting to come down a little bit, Don takes his meat and shoves it into your mouth bringing you right back up their again! That **** is the bomb! Easy fellas! It's the pulled pork and beef brisket I'm talking about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!!!!
> 
> 
> Doc
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, it's also the only place in town where people are willing to trasnsport this "drug" across state lines and deliver it to you in person. A special thanks to Don and William! Two of the best "Transporters" in the biz!



Doc, you rock!


----------



## overclkr

Triple Stack Meet Preview Trailer thanks to WARREN!!!!









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njKVsPAJCD0


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16345161
> 
> 
> Triple Stack Meet Preview Trailer thanks to WARREN!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njKVsPAJCD0


----------



## Art Sonneborn

That is awesome !!!! I love it when all nine flash on at once, just too cool!( do they still say that ?







)


Sorry I missed the big day, it looks like it sits by itself.


Art


----------



## sandbagger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/16345384
> 
> 
> That is awesome !!!! I love it when all nine flash on at once, just too cool!( do they still say that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Sorry I missed the big day, it looks like it sits by itself.
> 
> 
> Art



art you need to make a run over and check 9guns a blazing when you get some time........ and then you will have ken trying to figure out how to mount 4 G90s


----------



## sandbagger

Cliff, I still think you had to much contrast dude










Thanks again for putting on a great meet, will post up more later


----------



## Art Sonneborn

Cliff,

Are you planning to keep all three projectors running long term ?


"No CRT can do more than 8300:1 on /off contrast"

_William Phelps_


Art


----------



## bbfarmht

First off I would like to thank Cliff and Amy! They are by far the best host & hostess in the world.
























After Cliff did some touch up, He took Dochollywood and I in to get our stamp of approval. After watching a clip I just sat there stunned. HOLY WOW







the on/off was just AMAZING







. Cliff is defiantly contrast king.


He put up a sheet of white paper, I had to look for the edges to tell that the paper was there. Then we all sat down and watched some clips that Cliff and Kan had picked out. the one that stands out in my mind was "Dark Knight". I almost felt like I was actually in the movie. The colors were so vivid, so bright, so real. I literally lost myself in the movies that were shown. something I hadn't done in a long time.


wallace1234 and Amy were at the helm on the food front. Once again I got lost in the moment. The food was just spectacular. I did not go hungry at all when one plate of meat emptied Don got another ready.










Cliff lives for these weekends. He definitely knows how to show his guests a good time. He makes you feel very comfortable, no awkward moments. He always makes his rounds to talk to everybody.


After almost everybody had left Cliff, Don and I got to some old school s*it. We broke out the 16mm projector and watched some "M*A*S*H" then we put in "WarGames". That was awesome. Too bad we didn't have time when everybody was there, but there were alot of people and not alot of time.



Overall it was a great time. I had a great time talking with those of you that I had not met yet. Also those of you that I hadn't talked to since the last meet. I always have a great time getting together with everybody. This is a great group of people. I can't wait till the next meet.


----------



## Alan Gouger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16345161
> 
> 
> Triple Stack Meet Preview Trailer thanks to WARREN!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njKVsPAJCD0



Nice video & I love those speakers....Im thinking of going with the same

towers. We got to talk.

Looks like you had another successful meet Cliff. Congrats.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/16346304
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> Are you planning to keep all three projectors running long term ?
> 
> 
> "No CRT can do more than 8300:1 on /off contrast"
> 
> _William Phelps_
> 
> 
> Art



Art, I'm having more and more of a hard time now taking it out..........


I have a feeling it's gonna stay for a while.


17 foot lamberts. Just sick.


Cliffy


----------



## nashou66

Man I missed a good one!!!! Hopefully if I can get my Blend calibrated I'll have a late summer mini meet. I am off to Greece for 25 days in a few weeks and that is one of the reasons I could not make it Cliff.


Glad to see you all had a great time once again.


Alan you have to hear those things along with the SVS subs it's just as sick as his stack !


Athanasios


----------



## wkosmann

Dear Cliff & Amy;


Thank you, most sincerely, for opening your home to me once again. The Triple Stack makes my eyes hurt. The subs make my ears hurt. Cliffy has ruined my HT for all time. That makes my wallet hurt.


Thank you for allowing me to stay the weekend, for dinner at Gino's Friday night (wouldn't it be fun to have dinner at Gino's with Gino?), for the Triple Stack Phenomenon, for all the great phood, for all the great company, for all the great demo clips, for everything................


Its always one of the highlights of the year!!!!

(Somehow I've got MMMMWWAAAAAA rattling around in my brain!!)


Now excuse me whilest I go completely tear out the "nowhere near good enough POS Home Theater" and start all over again from scratch.










Your Phrend,


William, The Dimmer


----------



## overclkr

Thanks so much everyone who came. This all would not have been possible without you!!!!!! Between Doc adding the Sin City Blue Ray to give away, and Warren being so kind to spend his personal time to have come out, filmed some more clips to make that KICK ASS trailer, to Arli, to Ken, Don Wallace, Don Kellogg, and the list goes on and on. EVERYONE THANKS SO MUCH!!!!!!










The Triple stack has to be seen to believed. Me thinks it's gonna be time soon to shop for a fourth G90!!!!!!!







I'll tell ya, Blacks were BLACK and Whites were WHITE!!!!! SICK!!!!!!


Thanks again also to AVS for the prizes that made some very HAPPY campers yesterday!


Till next time.........










































































Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/16346831
> 
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to stay the weekend, for dinner at Gino's Friday night (wouldn't it be fun to have dinner at Gino's with Gino?), for the Triple Stack Phenomenon, for all the great phood, for all the great company, for all the great demo clips, for everything................



Big dog, looking foward to your meet in the fall! As usual, it was MORE than a pleasure having you my friend. Always!


And HELL YEAH, hopefully we'll see Gino in the states again one day!


----------



## zamboniman

Good times dog good times.. Thanks for putting this on it was a real treat. Also great to see everyone again...


Believe me Cliff, I know how much work it is to pull a meet together.... can't image doing it and trying to get 3 G90's singing in tune at the same time (which is beyond super cool my friend). would have loved to have stayed longer but was just glad to see the myth (3G90's) and the legend (Cliff) with my own eyes..


Yes Cliffy.. I have to agree with Sandbagger.. "It doesn't suck".. far from it..
























Thanks again for the burnt retinas and temporary hearing loss


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zamboniman* /forum/post/16347034
> 
> 
> Good times dog good times.. Thanks for putting this on it was a real treat. Also great to see everyone again...



Anytime bro. Anytime.










I need to get to your place to hear that sound. What is your schedule like in the future?


Cliffy


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16346773
> 
> 
> Art, I'm having more and more of a hard time now taking it out..........
> 
> 
> I have a feeling it's gonna stay for a while.
> 
> 
> 17 foot lamberts. Just sick.
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Just as I suspected. I can't imagine doing anything differently Cliff. You have a hell of a toy there.


















Art


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16345161
> 
> 
> Triple Stack Meet Preview Trailer thanks to WARREN!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njKVsPAJCD0



HAHA! That was awesome!


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16346967
> 
> 
> And HELL YEAH, hopefully we'll see Gino in the states again one day!



For sure! May 2010 is locked in for me already, I have a cousin's wedding to go to.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan Gouger* /forum/post/16346761
> 
> 
> Nice video & I love those speakers....Im thinking of going with the same
> 
> towers. We got to talk.
> 
> Looks like you had another successful meet Cliff. Congrats.



Ok, we need to pair the Dolby Lake with the KLF-30's. I have a feeling that would be a match to be reconed with.

















Thanks bro. You are DA MAN!!!


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/16347403
> 
> 
> For sure! May 2010 is locked in for me already, I have a cousin's wedding to go to.



Awesome!!!!!!! That's what I'm talking about!!!!!!


Dude, masking down to 2:35 made a HUGE ASS DIFFERENCE! I mean OH MY type difference.


I cant wait to see you again Gino!










Cliffy


----------



## wallace1234

How come my drive back seemed like it took forever?










What a hoot; what a weekend!!!!!


Sleep.............


wallace


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Thank you Cliff for once again opening your doors to us, and thank you for putting up with my shenanigans. I'm still working off Friday nights dinner. You can never have enough of A good think










Most of all thank you for the brief moment of sanity in my insane life. Once again I leave for some far corner of the global. But just like frosty the snow man I'll return some day







Till next time don't be a stranger.


----------



## Art Sonneborn

Cliff ,

I still hope in the next few weeks I can get there. I have four days of course work in Boston this coming weekend but after that if you have one open please keep me in mind. Jon is much better and I think Turner was having sympathey issues







. He never actually got sick like Jon but was complaining of the same symptoms.


Art


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Okay not the place to post but I watched your Home Theater Revealed spot. First I have to say your a crack head, running with speakers, geez. But over all yep it captured your personally and theater very well.


Now with the above said the part with Ken made me laugh. He used Kellogg's cereal in the piece. How nice you guys were thinking of me. Only thing that caught my eye Warren spelt Kellogg with one g.. Man I'm a house hold name and people still can't get it right


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/16348311
> 
> 
> Cliff ,
> 
> I still hope in the next few weeks I can get there. I have four days of course work in Boston this coming weekend but after that if you have one open please keep me in mind. Jon is much better and I think Turner was having sympathey issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . He never actually got sick like Jon but was complaining of the same symptoms.
> 
> 
> Art



Darin has a tentative of May 10th to come out right now. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/16348380
> 
> 
> Okay not the place to post but I watched your Home Theater Revealed spot. First I have to say your a crack head, running with speakers, geez. But over all yep it captured your personally and theater very well.
> 
> 
> Now with the above said the part with Ken made me laugh. He used Kellogg's cereal in the piece. How nice you guys were thinking of me. Only thing that caught my eye Warren spelt Kellogg with one g.. Man I'm a house hold name and people still can't get it right



It did turn out good.










Good hanging with you again bro as always!


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16349142
> 
> 
> Darin has a tentative of May 10th to come out right now. I'll keep you posted.



Great ! I thought Jon was getting well but he started throwing up again at 3:00AM. He has a fever now also. He is such a little guy and seems to be hit harder when he gets sick.


Art


----------



## ecrabb

Cliffy... Big thanks to you and Amy for putting on the meet. It was definitely worth the trip! It was fun to see and meet everybody, and most importantly, just a great time overall. It's always fun to hang out with other similarly addicted/afflicted peeps!










OK, the important stuff... The triple-stack was freakin' amazing... Almost unbelievable. Dark Knight was totally mind-blowing, as was Shoot Em Up. A couple of the scenes that really stuck out to me was in Shoot 'Em Up when Clive Owen and Paul Giamatti are in the hallway with the flickering lights... Wow! Holy on/off contrast, Batman! The rich, vivid colors in that and Kill Bill... Wow, again! Then, in Dark Knight when Christian Bale and Morgan Freeman are underground in the giant room with the lighted ceiling... Damn! Almost blindingly bright!!! Then, the detail and colors in Casanova (another great Heath Ledger film)... Whoah... The fabric and colors in the Baroque sets and clothing... POW! The depth in the images was SO cool! The image was sharp, yet it had the film-like silky smooth quality that I LOVE about CRT... and probably always will. Skin-tones were so nice. CRT...

















Oh, and in case anybody is wondering whether you can get three CRT projectors looking good on the same screen... Geometry and convergence were absolutely perfect. Ken W is THE MAN. I was already talking to him about working his magic on my G70 in the highly unlikely event he's ever passing through Des Moines







.


I said it to you when we were there, but to me, to see the triple-stack was a big deal because it was a display unlike most others in the world... It was a rare opportunity to see something few will ever see. Incredible brightness, excellent sharpness, and on/off contrast that you have to see to believe. Only one thing comes to mind when I think about it: Mwuuuhhhahahahaahahahaha...










Oh yeah... The sound was OK, too.







Damn you, I'm already thinking about building new subs. I'll never forget standing in your kitchen and listening to dozens of glasses, dishes, bottles, silverware (and anything else not bolted or screwed down) rattling all over the kitchen while the floor literally SHOOK. I'm not talking about small vibrations - I'm talking SHAKING.


Unbelievable, dude! Thanks for the opportunity to be a part of it, and hats off to you and Ken! I'm not sure where we'll sit, but I'll be looking forward to the QUAD STACK MEET!










SC


----------



## IgnoringMyWife

Cliff, if you are indeed crazy enough to try the quad, you'll have to hand out welding masks at the door! I'm not sure my retnas have yet recovered from the triple stack... should have slipped on the sunglasses.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/16349229
> 
> 
> Great ! I thought Jon was getting well but he started throwing up again at 3:00AM. He has a fever now also. He is such a little guy and seems to be hit harder when he gets sick.
> 
> 
> Art



Yeah, I know how it feels. Just as long as it's not the SWINE FLU.


----------



## bomrat

that was great, must do it again...


i rented out my house, i have to drive back tomorrow







i got home at 8pm and i have to be out of my house by the 1st. joy.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bomrat* /forum/post/16351298
> 
> 
> that was great, must do it again...
> 
> 
> i rented out my house, i have to drive back tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got home at 8pm and i have to be out of my house by the 1st. joy.




So your staying here until the first?


I think a visit to the brewery for The Burrito that ate Flossmoor if so.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb* /forum/post/16350513
> 
> 
> Mwuuuhhhahahahaahahahaha...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SC



MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!










Brother, good times FO SHO. I should have played the Nine inch nails and David Gilmour BD and HD DVD's for you. Holy crap on the on/off. It is like nothing I've ever seen in front projection.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Burrito you say...?


----------



## Curt Palme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16347622
> 
> 
> Ok, we need to pair the Dolby Lake with the KLF-30's.



KLF is gonna rock ya:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyc_BMURgrk


----------



## GarenT

Cliffy,


Another amazing trip to Cliffs Cave!!







I saw my first jaw dropping double stack there and now your awesome triple stack!! What an unbelievable sight to see, the brightness we are all joking about is NO joke, the sunglasses thing is real and the blacks are so deep you go home and realize your missing tons of detail in the shadows of your own setup










Great to catch up with old friends and talk shop with the boys!!


Great job, Cliff!!


Garen


----------



## warrenP

Great meet! Thanks Cliff for hosting and letting us all come and drool in your theater. Please thank your wife as well, for allowing us to take over your home, hopefully the bass didn't push the limits too far late at night.


Glad you liked the trailer, I'm probably going to spam all over the place to go look at it...

















I always enjoy meeting everyone and putting faces to screen names. This interweb thingy sure can be neat-o.


I'm already looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Nasty N8

Thanks again Amy and Cliff for letting us into your home good to meet all of you.


Nate


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GarenT* /forum/post/16356435
> 
> 
> 
> Great job, Cliff!!
> 
> 
> Garen



Thanks so much Garen.










I'm glad you could make it!


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *warrenP* /forum/post/16357651
> 
> 
> hopefully the bass didn't push the limits too far late at night.



Nope, we turned off the subs JUST IN TIME!










Thanks again Warren for everything you did. Your a class act my friend. A class act FO SHO!


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nasty N8* /forum/post/16359726
> 
> 
> Thanks again Amy and Cliff for letting us into your home good to meet all of you.
> 
> 
> Nate



Nate, we need to talk about that turbo bro.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/16348205
> 
> 
> How come my drive back seemed like it took forever?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a hoot; what a weekend!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sleep.............
> 
> 
> wallace



Are you awake yet?


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Finally we can get some track laid. Wallace I have the answer to Swine Flu. I'm going to BBQ the bastards, all of them one butt at a time.


----------



## wallace1234

cool!


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16361503
> 
> 
> Are you awake yet?



Finally............


wallace


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/16363044
> 
> 
> Finally we can get some track laid. Wallace I have the answer to Swine Flu. I'm going to BBQ the bastards, all of them one butt at a time.



Fire up the smoker!!!!!!!!!!!!!










wallace


----------



## wallace1234

Culverized, vaporized







, mesmerized, I can’t believe he ate the whole dinner ‘ized







, Pontiac GPXerized, 16mm-erized, hospitalized, horrorized, alcoholized, solid bass ‘ized, and contrasterized!!
























WOW! What a trip.


Cliff, Amy and their family are top notch; top shelf! They truly go out of their way to make sure everyone has a good time.
























For those of you who do not ever get to witness the energy Cliff and Amy have, you are missing something in that alone. Cliff goes to extreme ends to make sure everything is “just right” in the HT and all things surrounding it. Amy, well she has more energy than I can stand to watch. She did more cooking, prepping, cleaning, vacuuming, mowing than I could stand. I felt guilty every time I walked upstairs as she was always doing something to get ready. Their family always helps and goes to the earth’s ends.


The added extras from Ken and Arli are just icing on top!







Ken’s focusing and color adjustment are unreal! Arli always comes thru with some wizardry like the added subs and the masking. (I kept telling those guys that the 2:35 masking wasn’t needed as the black levels were that good, but when he finished with the masking panels, well, that just brought the term “black is black” to a new level!)


So on Friday morning, Cliff and Amy cook breakfast for Ken and me. And yes, I had a cold Corona with my eggs, toast and sausage!







Very few times can I say I’ve done that, but it was all good!!! All day long, Amy cooks and cleans like crazy. William pulls in about 1:00pm.







Heads straight to the ht and I’m not sure if he every left until Sunday morning. We talk about taking the boat out, but it never happened.







(Next time for sure!!!) Ken and Arli turn me on to Culver’s for lunch.







(They need to expand East!!!) The fabulous and entertaining Don K. shows up around 4:00pm.





















The real comedy and laughing begins. We head to Gino’s for dinner. Very good place for very good food, very good and expensive wine and great drinks!!! I’m surprised we didn’t get kicked out………… Don K. had the biggest dinner (and bill) I have ever seen




























. And, he ate the whole thing!!!! Hors d'oeuvres (Horse divers as Fred Sanford called them), fresh bread, salad, soup, HUGE steak, HUGE crag legs, scotch, wine, (water?), potatoes, HUGE cake and a strawberry the size of my fist! It was an honor to sit across and watch a true machine at work. And to top the dinner off, as we are walking out to the cars to leave, he says, “Is there a Taco-Bell close by?”




























































Get back and watch some triple stack!!!










Saturday, time to finish the final adjustments in the ht, feel guilty as Amy works and cooks, and hit the beer store (again). Cliff drives to the store; buckle up!







On the way back, we stop going into Cliff’s subdivision with a long stretch on straight road ahead. (Buckle up and hold on!!) Cliff burns off another ¼” of tire and then goes thru the “round-a-bouts” at unreal speeds! Arli is all over the back seat and the beer got a “little” shook up in the trunk. What a blast (but scared the crap outta me)!!!

















1:00pm folks start showing up. Parties on!!!







Cliff’s neighbor was having some prospective buyers over at certain times during the day and came over and told us what the “house showing” times were. I wonder why……………????????????










Very nice of Alan Gouger to send the door prizes!!!





















Now, Alan just needs to be at one of these meets!!! Mike and Warren add some gifts to the setting as well!!! Very nice! Everyone enjoys the great food and hospitality.


So later on in the evening, a bunch of us are in the ht watching something. I’m “spent” and I think I might have fell asleep a few times.







Ken and Adam keep yelling to “go to bed”. I think I remember someone throwing something at me.







Well, about 2 hours later, Ken starts snoring and I get blamed for it!!!!







Hell, I’m awake now after catching a quick cat-nap. Then of course, the late evening wouldn’t be complete without having “House of 1,000,000,000 Corpses” on.














WOAH!!! That’s some wild schit as I watched over 1 hour of it!!! (Still having nightmares.)










About 2:00am, Adam, Cliff and I start watching some 16mm film. Watched some M.A.S.H. episodes programming and then Cliff put on something but I forgot as I think I might have fell asleep in the other room, again.










Get up Sunday morning and hang for a while with Cliff and Ken, and then the long drive back to VA……………










Best quote: ecrabb – “Dam, your bass is louder in your kitchen and in my HT room!!”










Best video clip: Dark Night (everything that was shown).










Best food: Cookies and brownies that Amy made and said, “I wonder if anyone will eat these”. (Hhhmmm, I wonder why there was none left Sunday..)










Best mumbling: Mwuuuhhhahahahaahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!! lol
























Forgot to: Have a toast with the great scotch; watch David Gilmour and more Cream!!!!










It was great to meet everyone and look forward to the next time.










If anyone is not sure what white-is-white and black-is-black really looks like, sucks to be you…..
























I am not sure, but I think the last thing I heard leaving Sunday was, “Quad Stack?!?!?!”
























Wallace


----------



## wallace1234

pics


I needed new (or better shoes than what I came with) shoes. Now, where are skylooker's shoes or at least a size 13....











wallace


----------



## wallace1234

more






































wallace


----------



## wallace1234

Arli and Blake building the 2:35 masking panels.











AVS door prizes!!!!


----------



## wallace1234

more





































































































wallace


----------



## Don_Kellogg

_Saturday, time to finish the final adjustments in the ht, feel guilty as Amy works and cooks, and hit the beer store (again). Cliff drives to the store; buckle up! On the way back, we stop going into Cliff’s subdivision with a long stretch on straight road ahead. (Buckle up and hold on!!) Cliff burns off another ¼” of tire and then goes thru the “round-a-bouts” at unreal speeds! Arli is all over the back seat and the beer got a “little” shook up in the trunk. What a blast (but scared the crap outta me)!!!_


Actually that was my dumb arse, It was nice getting to see both sides of Cliff's car at once. Never under estimate Cliff when he's behind the wheel. Now about that diner... I had not eaten anything for almost two days, couple that with a long piss me off week at work and well yeah.. I don't think $269.00 is too much for diner when your with good friends. Now about that $140 bottle of wine, it was really good but don't think that bottle was worth $140







, who cares good times. Oh yeah their Calamari, some of the best I've had.


----------



## zamboniman

Was this that place that's in an old historic like house? If so that's good eats.


----------



## skylooker1

Thanks Cliff and Amy for another awesome showing. Cliff your starting to run out of new things to try. OK, maybe a quad would be cool.


From being unlucky to lucky with a toss, Thanks AVS for an awesome AMP. Can't wait to get things fired up. Plenty of wattage for the cottage now.


Cliff, I think if everyone wears 8 pairs of socks walking through the kitchen/ dining room things will go smoother. maybe an air suspended subfloor for dampening.


Good to see everyone again, stay in touch.


Wallace, you have not burned your fingers off yet, have you?


Mike


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/16369939
> 
> 
> Actually that was my dumb arse, It was nice getting to see both sides of Cliff's car at once. Never under estimate Cliff when he's behind the wheel. Now about that diner... I had not eaten anything for almost two days, couple that with a long piss me off week at work and well yeah.. I don't think $269.00 is too much for diner when your with good friends. Now about that $140 bottle of wine, it was really good but don't think that bottle was worth $140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , who cares good times. Oh yeah their Calamari, some of the best I've had.



ROTFLMAO!!! That's right, I forgot it was you in the back. I should have remembered as we just got thru picking over the Sour Cream. And, those were your exact words after Cliff slowed down, "Cliff, It was nice getting to see both sides of Cliff's car at once." Dude I am laughing as I type!!!!


Now, where is Arli with the pics from dinner on Friday???!!!


wallace


----------



## wallace1234

more




























































































wallace


----------



## wallace1234

more
























































wallace


----------



## wallace1234

Touch up on the masking..











wallace


----------



## wallace1234

The reason for the BASS! This is behind the SMX. Don't ask me how many subs there are. Cliff will have to answer that; I can't count that high



















wallace


----------



## wallace1234

I need some shut-eye!!!











wallace


----------



## wallace1234

Oh yeah, and here is the source of that light source a NASA satellite reported as a UFO.





























wallace


----------



## wallace1234

Everyone enjoyed themselves!!!











wallace


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skylooker1* /forum/post/16374347
> 
> 
> Wallace, you have not burned your fingers off yet, have you?
> 
> 
> Mike



LOL







I'm still trying to get up the nerve to possibly have a car battery explode! But, I'll let you know if it works or not.

















wallace


----------



## ecrabb

Well, this photo explains the freakin' tremors in the kitchen. Unfortunately, it also dashes any hopes for me having something comparable in my theater, since the space behind Cliffy's screen is about 1/4 of my entire room. Those subs are MASSIVE! What are those two big boys the mains are sitting on, Cliff?


SC


----------



## MikeEby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb* /forum/post/16375400
> 
> 
> Well, this photo explains the freakin' tremors in the kitchen. Unfortunately, it also dashes any hopes for me having something comparable in my theater, since the space behind Cliffy's screen is about 1/4 of my entire room. Those subs are MASSIVE! What are those two big boys the mains are sitting on, Cliff?
> 
> 
> SC





LOL...you didn't ask to look behind the screen wall? That was the first place I asked to see when I went last year. Damn wish I didn't have a scheduling conflict this year, put me down for next year already come hell or high water I'll be there.


Mike


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb* /forum/post/16375400
> 
> 
> Well, this photo explains the freakin' tremors in the kitchen. Unfortunately, it also dashes any hopes for me having something comparable in my theater, since the space behind Cliffy's screen is about 1/4 of my entire room. Those subs are MASSIVE! What are those two big boys the mains are sitting on, Cliff?
> 
> 
> SC



The middle subs are Arli's big dog. We ended up not using them for the meet as we didn't get enough time to tune them to my subs.


His subs have the Ultra version of my driver.










My subs are the SVS PB12 /Plus 2's.










You probably already know that by now though.










Cliffy




Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/16374720
> 
> 
> I need some shut-eye!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallace



Nice. PASSED OUT!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeEby

So there were more than last year?....OMG ....Athanasios and I could feel the sidewalk shake outside... Do you still have neighbors?



Mike


----------



## overclkr

You KNOW Ken is in it when that look is on his face.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeEby* /forum/post/16375698
> 
> 
> Do you still have neighbors?
> 
> 
> Mike













I think so.










I haven't asked them yet if they are not happy with me.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/16368649
> 
> 
> Finally............
> 
> 
> wallace



Don, dude, it was an absolute blast! Damn you got some pics!


Thanks so much again for everything you do bro. Your like the compodre of the utmost when you are here.










For those of you who don't know, I was a lazy ass when it came to the camera for the meet. All of these pics are thanks to Don.










Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Damn a few more picture and I can start putting a fan film together... Awesome coverage. Can't believe that was a week ago.


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16375766
> 
> 
> Don, dude, it was an absolute blast! Damn you got some pics!
> 
> 
> Thanks so much again for everything you do bro. Your like the compodre of the utmost when you are here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who don't know, I was a lazy ass when it came to the camera for the meet. All of these pics are thanks to Don.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Again, I had a blast! Can't wait until the quad stack














But, I'm not so sure the triple stack can or will be beat. Truely awesome show. (My nec looks so plain and dim now.







)


And as far as the being the lazy ass, naw, you guys were pretty busy!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/16376757
> 
> 
> Damn a few more picture and I can start putting a fan film together... Awesome coverage. Can't believe that was a week ago.



Yep. About this time last week we were close to getting kicked out of a very fine establishment! Rock 'n Roll!!!







Ahhhh, but we were feeling no pain....


wallace


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/16382365
> 
> 
> Again, I had a blast! Can't wait until the quad stack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I'm not so sure the triple stack can or will be beat. Truely awesome show. (My nec looks so plain and dim now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> And as far as the being the lazy ass, naw, you guys were pretty busy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. About this time last week we were close to getting kicked out of a very fine establishment! Rock 'n Roll!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, but we were feeling no pain....
> 
> 
> wallace




Hahah I've been kicked out of better







Just remember I didn't have to get drunk to get that whacky, heaven forbid anyone ever see me when I'm lit, it gets a hell of a lot worse.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/16383429
> 
> 
> heaven forbid anyone ever see me when I'm lit, it gets a hell of a lot worse.



Got Mint?


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Yes indeed it goes well with Lemon Aide.


----------



## mark haflich

Is Arlie dieting again? That boy is looking positively skinny.


----------



## Curt Palme

So can we sum this event up?:


Same geeks, different year?


----------



## antorsae

Hey! Congrats on the meet. I wish I could have been there.


Next time I make it to the US I'll try my best to go to your place!


BTW, the trailer was a amazing! It blew my mind!


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/16398324
> 
> 
> Is Arlie dieting again? That boy is looking positively skinny.



YEah he has lost weight, I've been trying myself. But thanks to my massive size Arli looks smaller. You know me anything to help a friend, glad to be of service.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/16398377
> 
> 
> So can we sum this event up?:
> 
> 
> Same geeks, different year?



Hey damnit. You weren't here so no, not same geeks.










I forgive you though.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antorsae* /forum/post/16400046
> 
> 
> Hey! Congrats on the meet. I wish I could have been there.
> 
> 
> Next time I make it to the US I'll try my best to go to your place!
> 
> 
> BTW, the trailer was a amazing! It blew my mind!



Doesn't Warren have Skillz?







That preview turned out awesome!


Big dog, the light is just amazing. Then drop in those CRT blacks. To die for.










Cliffy


----------



## Gino AUS

May 2010 I'll be there Cliffy! Better be a quad-stack by then


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/16406086
> 
> 
> May 2010 I'll be there Cliffy! Better be a quad-stack by then



I'm workin' on it bro.


----------



## wallace1234

Some pics Arli had on his cell phone.


GOOD TIMES!!!!!!!
























Ken and Cliff at Gino's.











Don K's check.











Hey! Who is that cool dude???!!!



















Can't wait to see everyone in October at William's!!


wallace


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Wow has the time gone by. I'm going to miss you guys I'm leaving for Kuwait September 30th, won't be back till third week of November. But I'll be there in sprint.. Man I wish I could make it.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/16545505
> 
> 
> Some pics Arli had on his cell phone.
> 
> 
> GOOD TIMES!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken and Cliff at Gino's.
> 
> 
> Don K's check.


----------



## bomrat

cliffy check your email


----------



## bomrat

my impala pics are updated

174.50.22.202

impala page, and pics


----------



## darinp2

I was going to Cliff's meet, but ended up with some flight issues and didn't make it. Yesterday I made it back to Chicago and besides getting to see Cliff, Art, Angela, and Ken again, it was great to get to check out Cliff's G90 triangle.


It was impressive to see what the CRTs could do on a 10' wide unity gain or so screen. They lit it up well. And of course did a good job of not lighting it up when they weren't supposed to. Anybody wondering if on/off CR matters could just chech this out.


We ran some motion tests from the 1080i FPD disk and these CRTs made it easy to read some text. I'm on a plane about to return, so only have a liitle time before I have to turn this off.


----------



## Art Sonneborn

Angela and I had a great time Cliff !







It was very enlightening (no pun intended) to see what 17fL on a ten foot screen looks like with CRT black performance !










Of course ,the black outs were well.... _black_, but the low end performance in lots of other material demonstrated something that I've said for a long time ,high on/off is not just about full blackouts.


The third projector also gave something which I'd felt lacking before with my own stack and that was a convincing _daylight in the sun_. Such things always appeared a little too dim for my taste but now Cliff has jumped that hurdle IMO.


Really quite incredible what you have put together there Cliff. Thanks again for the great time and inviting us into your home.


PS Did Darin go to bed at all ?


Art


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Man I am sad I could not make it, it's been way too long Art. Cliff I'll ping you in the near future.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darinp2* /forum/post/16600266
> 
> 
> I was going to Cliff's meet, but ended up with some flight issues and didn't make it. Yesterday I made it back to Chicago and besides getting to see Cliff, Art, Angela, and Ken again, it was great to get to check out Cliff's G90 triangle.
> 
> 
> It was impressive to see what the CRTs could do on a 10' wide unity gain or so screen. They lit it up well. And of course did a good job of not lighting it up when they weren't supposed to. Anybody wondering if on/off CR matters could just chech this out.
> 
> 
> We ran some motion tests from the 1080i FPD disk and these CRTs made it easy to read some text. I'm on a plane about to return, so only have a liitle time before I have to turn this off.



Good to see you again Darin and thanks much man for pointing out the gamma issue. Gonna fix that pronto fo sho.


I have a question on that fabric. Does my seating fit within the viewing cone?


Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/16600398
> 
> 
> Angela and I had a great time Cliff !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was very enlightening (no pun intended) to see what 17fL on a ten foot screen looks like with CRT black performance !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course ,the black outs were well.... _black_, but the low end performance in lots of other material demonstrated something that I've said for a long time ,high on/off is not just about full blackouts.
> 
> 
> The third projector also gave something which I'd felt lacking before with my own stack and that was a convincing _daylight in the sun_. Such things always appeared a little too dim for my taste but now Cliff has jumped that hurdle IMO.
> 
> 
> Really quite incredible what you have put together there Cliff. Thanks again for the great time and inviting us into your home.
> 
> 
> PS Did Darin go to bed at all ?
> 
> 
> Art



It was fantastic to see you guys bro. Angela ROCKED OUT on the Margarita's FO SHO!










And let I as well say thanks so much for dinner!!!!!


I feel the same way as you bro when it comes to popping in a third G90. Just rediculous. I love it! Having that kind of light output while retaining low APL is something to behold. A VERY DANGEROUS COMBINATION.

















You sir along with Ken have turned me into a monster.










Cliffy


----------



## deanzsyclone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/16545505
> 
> 
> Some pics Arli had on his cell phone.
> 
> 
> GOOD TIMES!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken and Cliff at Gino's.
> 
> 
> 
> Don K's check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallace



Man, sure gotta love that automatic %20 gratuity they felt they deserved! Mind blowing to me that the decision on weather the service was good or even if the food was good is completely taken out of your hands.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

They earned it trust me...


----------



## darinp2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16603604
> 
> 
> Good to see you again Darin and thanks much man for pointing out the gamma issue. Gonna fix that pronto fo sho.



There is a large portion of gamma that is personal preference, but you could change the gamma if you want. I was looking around and it looks to me like some of the Lumagens previous to the Radiance had gamma adjustments available. I think the Radiance might be overkill for that and the Lumagen VisionHDP might even give you the functionality and could be available used for a good price (if you can find one). But I'm not sure if that would do it or even if you need to do that much. I figure some other people around here who have done gamma correction probably know. When tse (Scott) came up with his circuit to help blacks down low and retain shadow detail I don't think he was using a complicated tool for changing gamma all over, just at the very low end.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/16603604
> 
> 
> I have a question on that fabric. Does my seating fit within the viewing cone?



As far as the High Power, it has pretty quick drop-off to different positions, but tends to be pretty uniform across the screen for individual viewers if the projector is reasonably close to the same distance from the screen as them and has a single lens (with CRTs the different guns have different gains and so some color uniformity issues can pop up). Although it is a common term used in the industry, I'm not a big fan of the "viewing cone" terminology because that generally means where the gain drops to 50% of the peak, but there isn't anything magic about having 51% of the gain instead of 49%. It is just a curve where the peak gain is basically at the projector and then it drops off fast from there. If you want to get into more specifics you can look at the screen calculator posted here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=966057 


but for the High Power I think it drops to about half of the 2.8 to 3.0 or so peak gain at about 12 to 15 degrees off angle, from what I recall of the curve. At extreme angles it drops down to .6 gain or so, but looks close to a 1.0 gain screen at even some pretty big angles. Most people are pretty resilient as far as what ft-lamberts they are happy with in my experience (especially since commercial theaters vary) and some even prefer dimmer images, so if the side seats are somewhat dimmer than the center seat I don't consider it a huge problem. Especially if people get uniform images from there. For years people have gotten hotspotting on the side of the screen they sit on with screens like the StudioTek 130, Firehawk, Grayhawk, etc. The High Power is special as far as uniformity while having high gain because of its retro-reflective nature (sending most light back toward the source) instead of being angular-reflective (has a hotspot in the same place a mirror would), so rules about high gain screens having bad uniformity don't really apply to the High Power.


If you want to save your tubes you might want to think about getting a pull-down High Power and a digital for playing video games, watching TV, etc. and save the CRTs for special things. I don't remember how much room you had above your screen, but in the smaller frame size for pull-down High Powers (the Model B) they go up to 92" wide and 2 or 3 years ago it was only around $300 for one that wide with the frame painted black and some extra drop (black material) above the screen part so that the white screen part could be pulled down further away from the case. We are only 3 months from CEDIA, but if you wanted to try to start saving your tubes then something like an RS10 with a 92" wide High Power might make sense. You could pull it down in front of your 10' wide screen for those other things. The High Power isn't acoustically transparent, but at that size you might be able to have your speakers around it and shooting through your current screen. And you could experiment with backlighting, like putting a light on in the room behind so that it would light up your current screen slightly and give a higher light surround level on 3 sides of the High Power. You would just need enough to make the absolute black level of the digital look pretty much black. There is some stuff about backlighting here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...=#post16604211 


With your seating at 10' a 92" wide screen would give you a viewing ratio of about 1.3x the screen width, which most people would consider pretty reasonable and still give a lot of the big screen effect (although not as much as when you would put the screen up and switch to the CRTs). And you could get some bright images for TV, video games, etc. while letting your tubes last longer. If you could put a digital low (like on top of your third CRT) you could probably get over 2.0 gain to your center seat, which would be close to 20 ft-lamberts even with just 350 lumens or so.


But, as I said, CEDIA is coming up in about 3 months and then new models from JVC, Sony, Panasonic, etc. are likely to show up around November or December.


Thanks again for letting me check out the CRTs and try all sorts of different things. Definitely impressive.


--Darin


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darinp2* /forum/post/16609560
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for letting me check out the CRTs and try all sorts of different things. Definitely impressive.
> 
> 
> --Darin



Big dog, Moome Gamma circuit is officialy out of the system now. HUGE difference.










I cant believe it took me this long.


----------



## overclkr

Ok damnit, I'm starting to get an itch. Interest?


----------



## ecrabb




----------



## skylooker1

Ok, Double or Triple?


----------



## overclkr

Triple Stack vs. Panasonic AE4000


----------



## nashou66

Im there !!!


Nashou!!!!


----------



## wallace1234



















wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nashou66* /forum/post/17947035
> 
> 
> Im there !!!
> 
> 
> Nashou!!!!



Ok, here is what I need:


1. Three "standard" green CRT 9" elements.


2. One of the "CMS" boxes from Curt's site.


3. Replacement Glycol for said CRT 9" elements.


4. Possible new video distribution to the G90's.


This of course would be needed in order to satisfy the most ELITE of the AVS crowd (me being one of them







).


I however could care less and think you guys would be just as impressed with just the improvements that I got with the REVEREND OF RASTER over the weekend and the REMOVAL of moome's gamma circuit from my ISS card.










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/17947259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallace


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2pXxHW1DHs


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/17947277
> 
> 
> Ok, here is what I need:
> 
> 
> 1. Three "standard" green CRT 9" elements.
> 
> 
> 2. One of the "CMS" boxes from Curt's site.
> 
> 
> 3. Replacement Glycol for said CRT 9" elements.
> 
> 
> 4. Possible new video distribution to the G90's.
> 
> 
> This of course would be needed in order to satisfy the most ELITE of the AVS crowd (me being one of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> I however could care less and think you guys would be just as impressed with just the improvements that I got with the REVEREND OF RASTER over the weekend and the REMOVAL of moome's gamma circuit from my ISS card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



5. Midget Strippers....



Only have one request... wait till I'm done with Hong Kong and Kuwait only three more months and I get to come back to the states, one long five month trip...


----------



## nidi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/17946372
> 
> 
> Big dog, Moome Gamma circuit is officialy out of the system now. HUGE difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant believe it took me this long.



Cliff,


what version of the Moome card do you have?


what was the problem?


Thanks



Michael


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/17947277
> 
> 
> OK, here is what I need:
> 
> 
> 1. Three "standard" green CRT 9" elements.
> 
> 
> 2. One of the "CMS" boxes from Curt's site.



In order to clarify things a bit...


1 = Marquee green "C" elements


2 = AV Foundry VideoEq Pro



My VideoEq Beta sample is back at SpectraCal for CMS updates, so I'll have it back long before your meet.



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## Don_Kellogg

now that sounds just... SEXY...


----------



## lordcloud




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D6500Ken* /forum/post/17948708
> 
> 
> In order to clarify things a bit...
> 
> 
> 1 = Marquee green "C" elements
> 
> 
> 2 = AV Foundry VideoEq Pro
> 
> 
> 
> My VideoEq Beta sample is back at SpectraCal for CMS updates, so I'll have it back long before your meet.
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Whitcomb



I plan on grabbing one of these bad boys as soon as I can. I've been salivating at the thought of gamma correction for my Hitachi set, but I've never wanted to go through a bunch of boxes, I've always wanted a pure HDMI solution.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/17948181
> 
> 
> 5. Midget Strippers....
> 
> 
> 
> Only have one request... wait till I'm done with Hong Kong and Kuwait only three more months and I get to come back to the states, one long five month trip...



I'm saving you for when ***** comes out in May for the "mini" meet with "midget strippers".


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nidi* /forum/post/17948312
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> 
> what version of the Moome card do you have?
> 
> 
> what was the problem?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Michael



Micheal,


I have the moome NEC ISS HDMI input card for my nec 6010 switcher which drives the stack. After measurements, the gamma curve is incorrect and I also have a problem with "noise" on certain 1080P test patterns so it's time to try another solution (hopefully LOW COST).


Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d6500ken* /forum/post/17948708
> 
> 
> in order to clarify things a bit...
> 
> 
> 1 = marquee green "c" elements
> 
> 
> 2 = av foundry videoeq pro
> 
> 
> 
> my videoeq beta sample is back at spectracal for cms updates, so i'll have it back long before your meet.
> 
> 
> 
> Ken whitcomb



sweet!!!!!!


----------



## Gino AUS




----------



## Don_Kellogg

They are not midgets here but they are very short.


----------



## Curt Palme

Cliffy, let me know if you're announcing this year's meet date.


----------



## donaldk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/17956662
> 
> 
> They are not midgets here but they are very short.



If one is looking for 'white' 'midgets', the US is the place to be, the UK is closer, but there are more five footers to trip over in the US;-).


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donaldk* /forum/post/17959038
> 
> 
> If one is looking for 'white' 'midgets', the US is the place to be, the UK is closer, but there are more five footers to trip over in the US;-).



5 foot haha... hmm try 4 foot


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/17970416
> 
> 
> 5 foot haha... hmm try 4 foot



Now thats a midget.


----------



## wallace1234

If these are still around for the next meet, I'm bringing some of these.











wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/17994421
> 
> 
> If these are still around for the next meet, I'm bringing some of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallace



Yummy. Now that gets my motor running.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Thanks for the wonderful time tonight Cliff. Ken thank you for driving up as well. I'm off to Kuwait again this Friday for six weeks. I look forward to seeing you guys when I get back around late April.


----------



## wkosmann

Hey Don;


Is there gonna be meat at the next Meet?


William


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Well I'm not sure I hear it's were the elite, with feet, come to eat.


----------



## overclkr

When are we having the next meet?


----------



## wkosmann

August would be best for me (to either attend your next Meet, or to have my next Meet).


When are the midgets available?


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Lets see kuwait till end of April, then I'll be home for few, but then off to Japan for a few months.. Man I don't know but I'd really like to attend.


I have found a large source of full sized midgets on an island in South East Asian.. I'm sure I can arrange something anytime you want...


----------



## skylooker1

If we're talking about blowing your digital away, It's only gonna take one. If your referring to me as a ***** I'll make extra effort to show you who's the puss.


I know all the miget talk has you upset. Go to your side of the forum.


----------



## skylooker1

Don, good to see your back in the states for a while.


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skylooker1* /forum/post/18265095
> 
> 
> Don, good to see your back in the states for a while.



Yeah it's nice to be home for a bit even if it was less than two weeks. Although I'm already missing the wonderful food, you know like deep fried pig anus, chicken heads, chicken feet, toad ovaries...indeed I lost a bit of weight. If it lived, lives, died, almost lived, rotted, or has a semi molecular structure they will eat it. An usually they will cook it in 70 weight motor oil, at least I think that what it was..


----------



## Blasst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skylooker1* /forum/post/18265082
> 
> 
> If we're talking about blowing your digital away, It's only gonna take one. If your referring to me as a ***** I'll make extra effort to show you who's the puss.
> 
> 
> I know all the miget talk has you upset. Go to your side of the forum.



Ah, Tryg is just yanking your chain.......







All in good fun.


----------



## mark haflich

Really need to check this thread out from time to time. Glad you boys are doing fine.


----------



## wkosmann

Have you fully recovered Mark?


Able to haul around 20 lb bales of mineral wool?


----------



## mark haflich

Yes. Thanks for asking. I have no weight lifting restrictions etc. So I can help carry and mount any CRT FP. I actually flew my Samsung SP-A900B last week, the pipe and mounting was heavier than the projector. Lots of sports watching now but that will taper off as we dig deeper into Spring. Time to get my kayaks in the water and do some paddling in my lake. Been hiking a lot with my big dog in the 600 acre woodlands park across from my house/


----------

